# Biggest Peeves at University w/gifs



## .95596

*PEOPLE WHO WALK AT A GLACIAL PACE AND TAKE UP THE ENTIRE PAVEMENT!!!!!! ARGGGH!*


----------



## ACCV93

Ughh what I feel like doing to people who just stare at you... haha


----------



## Brasilia

Dear people who hand sexual health leaflets to me every time I walk pass the library,









^ I love this one


----------



## .95596

Worse yet, people who TAKE photos of you.

I wish I could just punch 'em!!!


----------



## ACCV93

Woah, I actually blinked looking at that gif ^ lol


----------



## .95596

I loathe students who use their mobiles during lecture.


----------



## Brasilia

People who dress the same. I see the same trend these days: jumpers with elbow patches and maroon trousers. Have some originality. Everyone at uni looks the same.


----------



## enfield

the ppl who ask questions. and the professors trying to coax even the simplest answers out of us. 

studentaskingaquestion.gif


----------



## .95596

When strangers blatantly talk about their sexual prowess right in front of you...


----------



## tbyrfan

online course registration.


----------



## .95596

When the people on either side of my dorm room are humping each other at odd hours of the day.


----------



## .95596

When you realise that a test/paper/lab report/lab practical is approaching...


----------



## .95596

When people talk incoherent nonsense to make themselves look smart during class.


----------



## .95596

Trying to reach my car on campus in time to pay the parking meter.


----------



## .95596

Flatmate comes in at odd hours of the night and I have a morning class the next day...


----------



## tbyrfan

when those annoying alumni keep coming back to visit and just won't leave:


----------



## .95596

When the instructor calls time during an exam, or you get stuck on a question during an exam.


----------



## .95596

Being assigned a group in class or in lab for the entire term:


----------



## Brasilia

tbyrfan said:


>


^ :haha I'm like this when I start my essays

---------------------------------------

When the lecturer announces that there's going to be a special compulsory trip to some awful "museum" in your local high-street that's about the size of a shoe shop and you realise you'll end up being on your own there and not talk to anyone anyway...


----------



## .95596

When people are eating or talking in the quiet study area of the library...


----------



## Brasilia

When your favourite seat in the library is occupied.










Where will I go now??????


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> When your favourite seat in the library is occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where will I go now??????


Or when someone takes your favourite seat in class or lab


----------



## .95596

After talking to your unhelpful academic adviser:


----------



## shuyaNOBU

Being put on the spot in front of people.


----------



## .95596

Walking to class in the afternoon amongst the hordes...


----------



## Zeppelin

The professor after assigning way too much homework


----------



## .95596

People creeping up and hovering around you until you leave your seat/table so they can nab it immediately after you depart...


----------



## .95596

When you have multiple exams in one day/week back to back...


----------



## tbyrfan

when your professor makes you spend a ton of money on a textbook that you never end up using.


----------



## .95596

When people are complaining loudly about their sex life/relationships right in front of you in a public setting:


----------



## Brasilia

shyguy1990 said:


> When you have multiple exams in one day/week back to back...


this is the best one so far :haha


----------



## .95596

When you sit at a random seat on the first day and the instructor says the area where you sat is your assigned group for the rest of the year...and they end up being the group from hell.


----------



## .95596

When Hare Krisneh Conscious people/school groups/frats/sororities/pamphlet pushers accost you:


----------



## .95596

When watching....










IS YOUR* ONLY* SWEET ESCAPE!!!!!


----------



## .95596

WHen you have more than one scheduled final on the same day at the end of the year...


----------



## Barette

When you read this thread after dropping out of college and realize you don't have to experience any of this stuff anymore.










Then you realize you have no future and have to go back to school at some point.


----------



## .95596

When you push through Occupy Wall street protesters on your way to class...


----------



## .95596

When Blackboard, Moodle, or the University site where all the modules for class are is down for maintenance when you desperately need to use them....


----------



## Luvere

shyguy1990 said:


> Or when someone takes your favourite seat in class or lab


I never had a problem with that. Slam your textbooks down on the table, look them in the eye and say "Move". They run. 

I hate it when the teacher asks why your walking out of the room or tells you to sit down again, even tho they have been informed that I need to leave when I start having a panic attack.


----------



## komorikun

shyguy1990 said:


> When you sit at a random seat on the first day and the instructor says the area where you sat is your assigned group for the rest of the year...and they end up being the group from hell.


That happened to me recently. Luckily the professor let us choose our groups but most people were just grabbing whoever was next to them. That day I got to class late and had to sit in the back. And....lots of dumb, lazy looking guys wearing baseball caps were sitting near me. Before they asked me to be in their group I went to the bathroom. When I came back I somehow lucked out and got into a group with brighter looking people.


----------



## komorikun

shyguy1990 said:


> WHen you have more than one scheduled final on the same day at the end of the year...


That happened a couple semesters ago. It's really not cute to take two 3 hour finals back to back. Both were brutal. One was a finance final with lots of complicated calculations and the other was a long history essay one. Both took the full 3 hours. My back was killing me by the end from sitting there writing non-stop for 6 hours.


----------



## Brasilia

When you wait 4 hours in the library doing nothing for a scheduled meeting with your personal tutor, only to find a note on their office door stating it had been cancelled and they didn't even have the decency to e-mail you before-hand...










That's just rude.


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> When you wait 4 hours in the library doing nothing for a scheduled meeting with your personal tutor, only to find a note on their office door stating it had been cancelled and they didn't even have the decency to e-mail you before-hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just rude.


Not classy on their part, had that happen and I knocked on the door and stood in the corridor waiting like a dolt.

*Biggest peeve at university when you approach a TA, LA, or Professor to ask them a question and they proceed to demean you.*


----------



## .95596

Checking posted grades and seeing that you didn't do as well as you had hoped...


----------



## .95596

When the teacher is asked to repeat something to another student because that student wasn't paying attention in the first place, you feel like...









And in return to them, you just wanna...


----------



## .95596

When you think that you have made trusted friends at Uni, but they end up just using you and leaving you.


----------



## adambould

Being in group work when the conversation suddenly turns personal...


----------



## .95596

*When one of your scholarships decides to suddenly deduct your award amount because you are graduating that term...*


----------



## .95596

When people try to use your detergent/fabric softener/dryer sheets at either the laundromat or the laundry room at the dormitory.


----------



## .95596

When your scholarship award/financial aid doesn't show up online in time for the due date of your installment payment for tuition/housing...


----------



## tbyrfan

trying to sleep while your neighbors are having a loud party in the wee hours of the morning...


----------



## MrQuiet76

when people in your class go on about how wasted they got over the weekend










and having to do science labs


----------



## .95596

When your applications to graduate/medical/law schools are stalled due to one miniscule error...


----------



## .95596

When you're waiting for a letter of recommendation that a professor promised that he/she would write *5 months ago* for you.


----------



## Jkate89

MrQuiet76 said:


> and having to do science labs


Hahaha Mulder!


----------



## .95596

When the university wireless internet continuously drops your connection, or it takes forever to establish a connection...


----------



## .95596

When someone's mobile interrupts a lecture/exam...


----------



## .95596

When the professor asks you to find a peer-reviewed published research paper on eco-genetics to present memorized and it has to have at least 3 genetic risk factors and 3 environmental factors. Furthermore, it has to be a paper published after 2005 and it can't be a review or study....


----------



## .95596

When you are asked to add your opinion to further the discussion in class...


----------



## .95596

When random people in class try to talk to you about their bf/gf problems, and you're just thinking...


----------



## .95596

When an RA gives a tour of the residence hall and walks right through the study lounge to show the tour group the room whilst you are quietly studying...


----------



## Barette

When you realize college is basically being surrounded by and interacting with other people at all times.


----------



## .95596

When you go to the university health centre clinic and they charge you for the visit even though part of your tuition goes towards covering that service...

You're thinking:









And on the inside you're feeling:


----------



## .95596

When someone you thought you could trust and confide in goes behind your back...










And also applicable:


----------



## .95596

When people are being incessantly noisy in the corridor outside your dorm room, you just wanna...


----------



## .95596

When the fundraising people constantly accost you and adamantly ask you to donate money or purchase something for their cause...


----------



## Brasilia

shyguy1990 said:


>


Oh my god why on earth would he do that to those poor people?!?!?

-------------------------

I'm going to keep it simple:

When you simply realise you have no friends at university...


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> Oh my god why on earth would he do that to those poor people?!?!?
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> I'm going to keep it simple:
> 
> When you simply realise you have no friends at university...


In my opinion, having no friends is better than having "friends" that use you and pretend that they never knew you the following term..


----------



## .95596

When the class average for an exam is low and the teacher still won't curve...


----------



## Brasilia

^^ Good point :yes

When your campus hasn't been gritted after snow...


----------



## .95596

^I miss snow. Now that I live in the Southern States I hardly see it 

When the only thing keeping you going through university is yourself...


----------



## Brasilia

^ It's a nuisance nowadays. Causes car accidents and old people to die of the cold ;_;

When your lecture hall hasn't got any central heating:


----------



## .95596

^ I just miss it for the aesthetic value...I used to have to shovel the driveway and it was over 200 metres in length..I don't miss that part- and like you said with people dying on account of blizzards and loss of central heating.

*When your group members don't do their bit of the project/presentation and begin to wig out on you because they are complete dolts, and you just wanna...*


----------



## .95596

When your group members *assume* you have a smart phone and start sending you bits of the project to your mobile when you can't even receive pics or videos on it; thus, wasting your time...

Or if they send out a mass group text that can only be picked up by other smart phones and your mobile goes on the fritz...










And:


----------



## .95596

When you have to use the stairs to get up to your car in the upper levels of the parking garage and people have urinated/defecated in the stair wells of the parking garage...

You're thinking:









And you're feeling:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

This is an excellent thread. I can relate, but I'm not going to contribute because I don't know gifs.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> This is an excellent thread. I can relate, but I'm not going to contribute because I don't know gifs.


Thanks, feel free to post whatever you want. You don't have to just post post GIFS, you can be pics or just text as other people have done before.


----------



## .95596

When you're using the crosswalk on campus and a car almost runs you over when you clearly have the right of way. You just wanna....


----------



## .95596

When you're checking out at the university bookstore and you see the total cost for your purchase ring up on the register...


----------



## .95596

When you have no other option but to eat the fine dining that the university cafeteria has to offer...


----------



## .95596

When you have to clean out your university email inbox and spam mail, and after an hour of it you're feeling...


----------



## .95596

When the course registration site crashes when you start to sign up for your classes/labs for next term...


----------



## .95596

When you go to university in the States and you mention any news of foreign extraction (e.g. the pope resigning) and people have no idea what you are taking about or what a pope is....


----------



## .95596

When you are reading/studying on campus on Valentine's Day and annoying singing valentine grams pop up all around you and you just want some peace and quiet after midterms...


----------



## .95596

When students constantly complain that they didn't do well on a test and blame it all on the teacher when they hardly ever came to class and never put in the effort to study efficiently...


----------



## millenniumman75

shyguy1990 said:


> I loathe students who use their mobiles during lecture.


I am so glad she did that!


----------



## .95596

millenniumman75 said:


> I am so glad she did that!


I wish more professors would. It becomes more apparent every day that further increases in technology is correlated with an increase in ignorance.

*---A big peeve at university is when you have to continuously cover your butt because the undergraduate offices and the department of your major are constantly losing your papers- so you continuously have to keep copies of documents, forms, receipts...etc. for your own records...

When they contact you saying that they are missing a form that you already submitted centuries ago....









*


----------



## .95596

When people on the second floor wait a long time to use the elevator when they have no physical handicaps and can clearly use the adjacent stairs with more efficiency....


----------



## .95596

When you spend most of your time studying and working and you watch life passing you by...


----------



## .95596

When you're filling out apps to graduate school and the universities require two sets of applications: one for the grad program at the university itself and the other app through an online application service organization. So basically you have to do double the work and spend more money in the process...

On top of that, the online service app takes more than 4 weeks to process and you have to input *ALL* coursework (transfer, AP, IB credits, study abroad) manually in strict detail or your app is stalled indefinitely.


----------



## .95596

When you hear people on campus saying "Oh, I'm such a nerd" when they make a reference to something capricious they did that isn't nerdy in the slightest. And in the spirit of true nerds everywhere you're feeling...


----------



## Brasilia

The people who mutter amongst themselves in the library, giggling every 5 seconds, playing games on the computers and showing no regard for the fact that they're in a library. To them I say this:










Just don't sit anywhere near me.


----------



## miminka

tbyrfan said:


> online course registration.


oh god.. this so much


----------



## .95596

When people continuously ask you if they can "borrow" a pen or pencil...










And if they keep badgering you:


----------



## .95596

Dean says he/she is increasing the cost per credit hour "to provide the university with much needed revenue to sustain it's basic functions and to provide for the future needs of students"...


----------



## .95596

When the tuition increases the following term...


----------



## .95596

When the combined total cost of graduation regalia and graduation tickets is more than a trip to Disney World...


----------



## ACCV93

People that laugh at every goddamn joke the professor says no matter how lame it is.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

When (as with tonight) your housemate has loads of friends over and they are occupying the kitchen/most of house, drinking and getting ready to hit the town......


----------



## .95596

When your flatmate and his "lady friend" have been humping each other in the shower and have clogged the drain with their greasy, long hair since they spend quite a deal of time in there...

You feel like:


----------



## .95596

When you're in your car and you approach an intersection near campus and there are window washers/pamphlet pushers/fundraising students/people selling merchandise that approach your car...


----------



## .95596

When the LA/professor announces that there is a pop quiz and the entire class/lab is like...


----------



## .95596

When you come back next term and the cost of using the laundry machines in the dorms has increased by 25% per machine...


----------



## .95596

When you are going through your notes after a test and find that you put the wrong answer for a couple of questions...


----------



## .95596

When you finish studying late at night and head back to your car/home and the kookamungas are out selling drugs and you walk in on the exchange happening...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> When you finish studying late at night and head back to your car/home and the kookamungas are out selling drugs and you walk in on the exchange happening...


:yes

I am sure I witnessed a drug transaction at my uni once..... but in the LIBRARY in the middle of the day. I might have been mistaken, but honestly it really did look like it. :teeth


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> :yes
> 
> I am sure I witnessed a drug transaction at my uni once..... but in the LIBRARY in the middle of the day. I might have been mistaken, but honestly it really did look like it. :teeth


For me, it was very odd walking in on them late at night...after they saw me they followed me in their car very slowly without turning on their headlights. When I got to the residence hall I finally lost them.


----------



## Bobo157

shyguy1990 said:


> When your scholarship award/financial aid doesn't show up online in time for the due date of your installment payment for tuition/housing...


Is this GIF from a movie? Or a show? What is that from cuz it looks funny


----------



## .95596

Bobo157 said:


> Is this GIF from a movie? Or a show? What is that from cuz it looks funny


Not sure, might just be a skit from some show. I've been trying to find out.


----------



## .95596

When leafing through the checklist that has all the activities/payments/meetings needed to be completed before graduation....


----------



## Brasilia

i hate university so much :/


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> i hate university so much :/


After creating this thread I've realised that there are more negatives to attending uni than there are positives. I'm so glad I'm graduating this term!










Then when I have to find the means to pay for grad school...


----------



## .95596

After returning to uni after a brief trip at home or after a holiday...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

That there is how I felt when returning from xmas at home in first year. Really low.

But I really do love uni. It has its difficult moments, but it is SO much better than school, and I like the independence. Looking forward to getting into the world though.


----------



## .95596

When your group members make excuses, you're just like...


----------



## .95596

When the parental units ask if you have a bf/gf at university yet, you just feel like...

















And inside you're thinking:


----------



## Brasilia

shyguy1990 said:


>


Glozell makes it all worth-while :yes


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Hoping for a bit of decent food to have magically appeared in the fridge despite having neglected to shop for ages......


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Hanging with flatmates/peers and the conversation turns to sexual experiences/ girlfriends and boyfriends....... praying not to be directly asked anything.......


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Hanging with flatmates/peers and the conversation turns to sexual experiences/ girlfriends and boyfriends....... praying not to be directly asked anything.......


Oy, that's happened to me before...I just diverted the topic elsewhere since I lack experience in that area.


----------



## .95596

RA promises pizza/ice cream party, but it never happens the entire year (Not that you would go since your SA kicks in and there are too many unknown people in one place at the same time...just the thought of it counts)










Although the following is unrelated, I'd like to throw it in for good measure...


----------



## .95596

When there are no parking spaces left on campus...


----------



## .95596

When cyclists on campus come close to clipping you or running into you, you just feel like...


----------



## .95596

When you talk about movies or actors/actresses from Hollywood's Golden Age, yet no one knows who or what you are talking about (not even those "theatre arts" majors), you feel like...


----------



## .95596

When the professor still hasn't graded the exams/papers, you feel like...










or...


----------



## .95596

When you accidentally see your flatmate traipsing around naked and then you make a mad dash to or from your room...


----------



## .95596

When those two implacable students get in a heated argument over a petty topic in class; thus, disrupting the entire module...you just feel like...


----------



## cafune

Barette said:


> When you read this thread after dropping out of college and realize you don't have to experience any of this stuff anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you realize you have no future and have to go back to school at some point.


Argh. That goes for me, too.

It was like,









And now it's like,









And so I feel,









---
And I thoroughly enjoyed browsing this thread. I could relate to so much of this.


----------



## Barette

When you hear your roommate having super loud sex cause they think they're alone in the apartment.

First it's like










Then it's like


----------



## .95596

When people are smoking on campus in a supposedly "smoke-free" or "breathe easy" campus...


----------



## .95596

When you're taking a practical exam in lab and someone mucks up the order of progression for the test stations because that person wasn't paying attention in the first place...


----------



## .95596

When a stranger follows you on campus and publicly admonishes you for "not telling her that you weren't leaving your parking space when you went to get something from your car and she was waiting in her car thinking that you were leaving"...










And...


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

When youre sitting inbetween two people talking to eachother..


----------



## lzzy

People in general


----------



## .95596

Being surrounded by immature, inane students who in reality are too ignorant to attend university and shouldn't have attended in the first place since there are others that are more worthy of going and actually want to go.

To those people I say:


----------



## .95596

Being stuck in a lackluster 3 hour class/lab with no break...


----------



## .95596

When you are the only student dressed nicely for your research presentation...

How you should be feeling:


















How you really feel:


----------



## .95596

When the professor calls your name in class and your mind was previously elsewhere...


----------



## cafune

When your roommate doesn't unclog the drain after taking a shower, and you need to take a shower yourself, so you decide to clean it yourself because she's sleeping like a carefree log.









When your roommate and her boyfriend are getting cosy in her bed two meters away from yours.









When your floor's going for dinner, but SA means you can't join them so you "had a big lunch".









When, out of all the other chemistry TAs, you got "the monster".









When the corridor area right outside your room is the place where your floor congregates, every day.









When you're anxious about tomorrow's chemistry/physics/biology lab.


----------



## .95596

cafune said:


> When your roommate doesn't unclog the drain after taking a shower, and you need to take a shower yourself, so you decide to clean it yourself because she's sleeping like a carefree log.
> 
> When your roommate and her boyfriend are getting cosy in her bed two meters away from yours.
> 
> When your floor's going for dinner, but SA means you can't join them so you "had a big lunch".
> 
> When, out of all the other chemistry TAs, you got "the monster".
> 
> When the corridor area right outside your room is the place where your floor congregates, every day.
> 
> When you're anxious about tomorrow's chemistry/physics/biology lab.


This describes my current life at uni. With the clogged drain, science labs, TAs and LAs. I'm glad I'm almost done so I can move into a studio single for grads school  Then i'll never have a roommate again! :clap


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

cafune said:


> When the corridor area right outside your room is the place where your floor congregates, every day.


Argh, that was a thing for me last year. I'd be torn between going out and joining in, or staying quite and safe.....usually the latter sadly.


----------



## cafune

shyguy1990 said:


> This describes my current life at uni. With the clogged drain, science labs, TAs and LAs. I'm glad I'm almost done so I can move into a studio single for grads school  Then i'll never have a roommate again! :clap


That's great! Congrats on being nearly done. 



Donnie in the Dark said:


> Argh, that was a thing for me last year. I'd be torn between going out and joining in, or staying quite and safe.....usually the latter sadly.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I spent my time hiding out in my room, and even worse, trying to make as little noise as possible. I'm so glad I'm not in residence anymore. Still, scarred for life. :/


----------



## .95596

cafune said:


> That's great! Congrats on being nearly done.
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean. I spent my time hiding out in my room, and even worse, trying to make as little noise as possible. I'm so glad I'm not in residence anymore. Still, scarred for life. :/


For me it is the same. My social skills and anxiety have improved in every aspect at university except living with people. I too am afraid to make noise and I hide in my room. It might be something I will never overcome because one's room is very personal and private. I really want to relax and not be bothered with social interactions when I am in my room.


----------



## .95596

When you altruistically do a favour for a fellow student, but afterwards when you ask that person for a favour in return it's as if you are asking him/her to part the Red Sea for you.


----------



## .95596

When you are doing your graduation exit interview and whilst you are filling out the post-graduate forms (after the oral interview) the interviewer leaves the room without notifying you when she/he will return. Thus, you are left for over an hour with the completed paperwork and no one to submit it to and you have to leave to go to class soon.










And...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Talking to girl/guy you like and desperately hoping they will suddenly express their passionate love for you......


----------



## .95596

When you are waiting for your study group to show up, and it's been over two hours... then they attempt to contact you the day before the exam...


----------



## cafune

shyguy1990 said:


> For me it is the same. My social skills and anxiety have improved in every aspect at university except living with people. I too am afraid to make noise and I hide in my room. It might be something I will never overcome because one's room is very personal and private. I really want to relax and not be bothered with social interactions when I am in my room.


Exactly. You're supposed to be anxiety-free and comfortable in your room. It's like a sanctuary. Unfortunately, for me, that means no awkward conversations with people I don't know very well, especially in large groups.

When your family offers input on what courses you should take.









When someone on your floor is playing their (electric) guitar while you're trying to study.









When the cafe doesn't extend its hours of operation during exam season.









When the people on your floor exchange goodbyes for the holidays but you're not close to any of them.









When you're sick with the flu/fever, and you realize you've got to go buy medication and food for yourself, or else you'll starve and remain sick.









Man, this has been cathartic.


----------



## .95596

When you wait until it's dark so you can pass by your residence building to check to see if the windows show if the lights are on to make sure that there's no one there so you can go back to your room without running into your flatmates...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> When you wait until it's dark so you can pass by your residence building to check to see if the windows show if the lights are on to make sure that there's no one there so you can go back to your room without running into your flatmates...


:clap

I do that with the kitchen. Sometimes people leave the light on, so I have asses the chances of there actually being someone inside. Sometimes I am brave and march on in, other times I try to have a subtle listen first.

I Have to admit my life is funny sometimes


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> :clap
> 
> I do that with the kitchen. Sometimes people leave the light on, so I have asses the chances of there actually being someone inside. Sometimes I am brave and march on in, other times I try to have a subtle listen first.
> 
> I Have to admit my life is funny sometimes


When I am in my room I do that too, one day I spent the whole day in my room because I didn't want to run into them- I justified it by studying and doing my homework all day when I was cooped up like a hermit, lol.


----------



## .95596

When strangers approach you on campus, you just feel like...


----------



## .95596

When you go to use the public restrooms on campus and there is porn, phone numbers, and glory holes etched on the stall dividers...


----------



## .95596

When you are so busy that you have little time for food, or when you go home during break you eat like a fiend because you don't know when you're gonna get another decent meal...


----------



## .95596

When your LA decides to combine this weeks lab with next weeks, so you're gonna be stuck in lab longer than usual...


----------



## .95596

Flatmate asks you why you're never in your room or why he/she never sees you...

How you want to act:









How you really feel:









When you try to nervously laugh it off:


----------



## .95596

When you accidentally walk in on the flatmate and his "significant other" in the throes of passion in the common area of the flat in the middle of a weekday...










_(BTW did I mention that my flatmate is morbidly obese and his gf resembles Chewbacca?) _


----------



## .95596

When you're swamped with homework/studying and you feel like giving up...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

When I see people clearly cheating during a test or exam...










... and the professor doesn't do anything about it...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Whenyour cunning plan to de-stress from essays/exams/general anxiety.... revolves around over-consumption of any vaguely desirable food item.


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> When I see people clearly cheating during a test or exam...
> 
> ... and the professor doesn't do anything about it...


Oh, that happened to me in Physic II last year and people were sending pics of the test with their I-phones and audibly whispering...I really don't get why the teacher didn't intervene...I ended up dropping from a A- to a B because they messed up the curb. I really don't see how people like that can live with themselves, then again the current state of the world is due to low caliber people like that....it really burns my britches.

----During lecture when you make that one odd sound at the back of your throat when you yawn and you hope no one else heard it...


----------



## .95596

When the professor offers an extra credit credit opportunity that consists of you going to a scientific symposium that is located far, far away from campus; plus, it's during a school day at a time of the day when traffic is horrible. Not to mention that the time of the symposium is between two the time slots of your classes...


----------



## .95596

When the professor asks the class "who thinks money is important in their lives" and everyone but a few students raise their hands...

To those few students you're just like:









And:


----------



## .95596

When people are talking about weekend/holiday plans and you're busy with work/studies/ homework and you have no down-time, you're just like...


----------



## .95596

When you go home for break or talk to your parents on the phone and they ask you if you have made any friends yet at university...


----------



## .95596

When people are talking/whispering during lecture whilst you are intently concentrating on listening and taking notes...


----------



## .95596

When people *assume* you own a car and that you can travel off campus with ease to meet them for study groups/projects...


----------



## .95596

When you are doing study abroad and you are in lay-over all alone in an airport in a foreign country overnight until the next morning...


----------



## .95596

People who take up house in the dorms, yet they aren't paying housing fees and they sleep around in the study lounges, in the lobby, and in their friends rooms...


----------



## .95596

Drama and Theatre Arts majors who make other people's lives miserable with their annoying melodrama and querulous demeanor...


----------



## .95596

When Drama or Theatre arts majors don't know what Rodgers and Hammerstein movies are or who Tennessee Williams is...


----------



## snapethemusical

When your roommates are talking very loudly about all the stupid things they do when they're drunk.


----------



## .95596

When go to use the study rooms/study lounges and people are using them for reasons besides their intended purpose...

When you first go in there you're like:









And then you're like:


----------



## .95596

When you have a lecture class, but you have to use Blackboard or another site along with the class; and, you spend most of your time doing the online module, so you basically are doing more work...


----------



## .95596

When you are called in for jury duty and you have to make excuses why you can't go because you can't miss class/lab...


----------



## .95596

When you are in your room and your flatmate and his "lady-friend" talk about how bad of a person you are because they don't think you're there...


----------



## .95596

When you're flatmate tries to contact you because he/she locked herself/himself out again...

After a while of doing this it feels like...


----------



## .95596

When you come home for break and your parents admonish you for not socializing more or attempting to make friends at university...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> When you're flatmate tries to contact you because he/she locked herself/himself out again...


 I'm the only one who has a room on the ground floor, and this happened 3 times in less than two weeks..... in the middle of the night, my housemate returning from town drunk. Annoying, plus I couldn't really be snide about it because he is my friend and was apologetic. Hasn't happened for a while.
One time he rang me in the middle of the night because he couldn't get in. I staggered, sleep-drunk, to the door in my boxers and let him in- unfortunately he was with some girl he had pulled. I'm surprised it wasn't more of an embarrassing moment for me.


----------



## .95596

When you have to do two presentations in the same week...


----------



## .95596

When you have finished a grueling week of midterms/projects/etc...


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> When you are in your room and your flatmate and his "lady-friend" talk about how bad of a person you are because they don't think you're there...


That happened to me! They talked about how they never knew whether I was there or not, and that I never talk to them haha.

I was sitting there chilling, then heard my name, then it was like










I actually may have been hiding in my room pretending not to be there. Oh yeah! they were telling the new roommate replacing me that fact, and I pretended not to be there so I didn't have to meet her... That's right, thanks brain for remembering that pathetic fact.


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> That happened to me! They talked about how they never knew whether I was there or not, and that I never talk to them haha.
> 
> I was sitting there chilling, then heard my name, then it was like
> 
> I actually may have been hiding in my room pretending not to be there. Oh yeah! they were telling the new roommate replacing me that fact, and I pretended not to be there so I didn't have to meet her... That's right, thanks brain for remembering that pathetic fact.


That's happening to me now with my roommate who is 28, and the other is 25. It doesn't bother me so much since I am graduating and leaving at the end of this semester. 










At least you know you're not alone with that roommate situation. I really don't get why a quiet roommate is bad in college since we are in class or are studying most of the time anyways.


----------



## .95596

When you are stuck in your room because you are afraid to go out and meet the people your flatmate brought over...


----------



## .95596

When my commuter student group member says she couldn't contact me to contribute to the group project/presentation because she wasn't well; yet, I am sick too, and I went to every class even though I am violently ill, and I am all alone without family in the entire state; whilst she is being cared for by her parents in her apparently "indisposed condition" and she couldn't lift a tiny finger to contact me via mobile or email.

(BTW she had 2 weeks to contact/meet up to do the darn project before-hand)

To that lazy bum I say:









Whilst I am getting sick all over the toilet bowl:


----------



## .95596

When you walk in on your Theatre Arts major roommate practicing his boisterous part in the musical whilst he's talking to himself...


----------



## .95596

When your flatmate comes in unexpectedly...

At first it's like:









Then it's like:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> When you are stuck in your room because you are afraid to go out and meet the people your flatmate brought over...
> 
> [/IMG]


Last year it was a flatmates birthday. We were all supposed to go out, and her LOUD friends from home were round also. Everyone was in the kitchen drinking and getting ready..... I was in my room, wishing for a way out. Eventually I decided to hell with this, I'm going clear! I waited for the hallway to be empty, and after many false starts, snuck out of my room, out of the accommodation block and into the free night air! I got some pasta+source in a tub and some chocolate, walked around campus feeling some slight guilt at bailing on the celebrations, but mostly pure joy at being away from what I had been dreading. I waited until I was sure they would have gone out, returned to my room and enjoyed a quiet evening. 
And no repercussions! I love it when running away actually works!


upload pic


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Last year it was a flatmates birthday. We were all supposed to go out, and her LOUD friends from home were round also. Everyone was in the kitchen drinking and getting ready..... I was in my room, wishing for a way out. Eventually I decided to hell with this, I'm going clear! I waited for the hallway to be empty, and after many false starts, snuck out of my room, out of the accommodation block and into the free night air! I got some pasta+source in a tub and some chocolate, walked around campus feeling some slight guilt at bailing on the celebrations, but mostly pure joy at being away from what I had been dreading. I waited until I was sure they would have gone out, returned to my room and enjoyed a quiet evening.
> And no repercussions! I love it when running away actually works!


Oh. I have done that quite a bit. My room is on the first floor, so I was thinking about bailing through the window, but I live in a dense metropolis in the States so crime is pretty high and there is no way to close my window from the outside. I usually wait until people leave then sneak off to use the bathroom or get water for my filtering pitcher, lol. It's kind of an adventure in a ways. But I know what you mean about being free and able to relax without any cumbersome interactions.

When I'm trying to get away, it feels like:


----------



## .95596

When one of my flatmates tries to confront me about how I'm never there in my room, it's like:


----------



## Barette

Why do they care that you're never in your room, anyway?


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> Why do they care that you're never in your room, anyway?


I have no idea why. My roommate's gf was talking to his parents who were visiting and she was saying how I was a horrible roommate because I was never around and that they never saw me. I only met her once, so I don't know how she could form such a concise judgement of my character. While all this was happening I was in my room quietly watching "Don't Bother To Knock" in the dark so that they wouldn't know I was there, lol.

What I feel like saying to his trollop of a gf:









And doing also:


----------



## Barette

What a B! Your roommates are seriously weird, if they pay that much attention to what you're doing. Do they think that all roommates should be like the Golden Girls and you guys should be sitting at a kitchen table at 3 in the morning eating cheesecake in your bathrobes? Jeez, thank god it's temporary cause I wouldn't be able to live with those people.

btw I love Don't Bother To Knock


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> What a B! Your roommates are seriously weird, if they pay that much attention to what you're doing. Do they think that all roommates should be like the Golden Girls and you guys should be sitting at a kitchen table at 3 in the morning eating cheesecake in your bathrobes? Jeez, thank god it's temporary cause I wouldn't be able to live with those people.
> 
> btw I love Don't Bother To Knock


I guess part of it is that he is a Drama/Theatre major so he is an extrovert who must have people around to talk to constantly and he wants to either hang out or sleep all day (or smoke pot). For a 28 year old man who is still at uni and is dependent on his parents still, he has lofty dreams of being a famous actor...

But he ain't no Baby Jane Hudson (even she is a better actress than my roommate)


----------



## thecrazy88

shyguy1990 said:


> I guess part of it is that he is a Drama/Theatre major so he is an extrovert who must have people around to talk to constantly and he wants to either hang out or sleep all day (or smoke pot). For a 28 year old man who is still at uni and is dependent on his parents still, he has lofty dreams of being a famous actor...
> 
> But he ain't no Baby Jane Hudson (even she is a better actress than my roommate)


Nice photos. I love Bette Davis.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> I have no idea why. My roommate's gf was talking to his parents who were visiting and she was saying how I was a horrible roommate because I was never around and that they never saw me.


 One of my housemate have a similar idea- people not often being around is seemingly a source of offence and annoyance. I think they feel you are rejecting them! 
It is you who is supposed to have the insecurity! :b


----------



## .95596

When you have a blemish of sorts or another student makes a comment on your appearance and you find it hard to go out on campus because you're too self-conscious...


----------



## .95596

When professors/LAs/TAs/other students belittle you, you just wanna...


----------



## .95596

When the power goes out at night and you desperately need to study/do homework...


----------



## .95596

When people at university label you as a hipster solely by the method of the different clothing that you wear...


----------



## .95596

When you grab a late night snack after night class/studying late, and at first it's like:










Then you get food poisoning or get ill from the food, and you're like:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Passive aggressive notes. 
I just found one. I don't think it was even "passive" aggressive, really. It was, above the toilet paper, 
"What is the point in a two pack of toilet roll?"
Normally I don't like any kind of acknowledgement of disagreement, but I know who wrote that and I wasn't having any of it. I took a measure response, writing:
"The point is that we were all out, so I went across the road to buy some so that people could use the toilet. Feel free to buy more! "

Even though I felt more like:










I mean, why is it just my responsibility? Be grateful there is any toilet paper if you haven't shown the initiative to get some yourself!

Massive over-reaction I know, but so frustrating when you do something decent and people who do nothing pick fault anyway.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Passive aggressive notes.
> I just found one. I don't think it was even "passive" aggressive, really. It was, above the toilet paper,
> "What is the point in a two pack of toilet roll?"
> Normally I don't like any kind of acknowledgement of disagreement, but I know who wrote that and I wasn't having any of it. I took a measure response, writing:
> "The point is that we were all out, so I went across the road to buy some so that people could use the toilet. Feel free to buy more! "
> 
> Even though I felt more like:
> 
> I mean, why is it just my responsibility? Be grateful there is any toilet paper if you haven't shown the initiative to get some yourself!
> 
> Massive over-reaction I know, but so frustrating when you do something decent and people who do nothing pick fault anyway.


I can relate, to avoid any conflicts over cleaning supplies and bath tissue I just buy and use my own and don't share. But honestly my flatmates use an entire roll in less than a week...for two guys that's a lot of bath tissue. With the combined cost of sales tax in my area and the increased cost of bath tissue I refuse to pay for another person's extravagant waste of tissue.

If they even try to confront me about paying for supplies, I'll be like:









Or...


----------



## .95596

When you are walking on campus and people don't address you, but unbeknownst to you they begin to talk to you while you are walking. Then they think you are the rude one since you don't respond when they never properly addressed you in the first place...


----------



## .95596

When you try to join activities and clubs, but it just doesn't work out...


----------



## vienna812

First week of classes when people try to make an effort.


----------



## .95596

When you go on a tour of your new Graduate School for the following term and people think you are an incoming freshman even though you haven't been 18 for 4 years...


----------



## .95596

When fraternity and sorority members try to coerce you into joining their cult and their odd advances seem like...










And you're just like:


----------



## .95596

When people in lab try to take your lab coat because they forgot theirs...










And...


----------



## .95596

When the overall of maturity level and decorum of the students in your upper division level classes is worse, if not equal to, that of students in lower division level classes...


----------



## .95596

When people are making out right in front of you and you are the only one in the room/vicinity...


----------



## .95596

When group members try to contribute a bit to the project/presentation at the very last minute...


----------



## .95596

When you do the majority of a project/presentation because your group members don't do their bit and then they get mad that you actually did your own share of the assignment...


----------



## .95596

When you don't get a fellowship that you worked so hard to obtain because some inept ninny misfiled your paperwork when you submitted all your documents and application...


----------



## .95596

When professors ask a question in class and keep elaborating and goes off on a tangent when you are waiting for them to tell you the exact answer...


----------



## .95596

When you have completed a mentally draining test or a lengthy test and you feel like...


----------



## .95596

When one of your flatmates is a 28 year old "Theatre-Arts major" who still depends on his parents, sleeps all day, has been at uni for over 5 years, doesn't work, and has a live-in "lady-friend" who is 10 years his junior...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

When you send out an email to group partners and you haven't heard back in four days...


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> When you send out an email to group partners and you haven't heard back in four days...


That just happened to me this past week. I ended up doing the whole project by myself in under 2 hours and forwarded it to them since they never responded and the project is due this Monday.

I'm still refreshing my email inbox waiting for them to respond...


----------



## Paper Samurai

This happened about 2 years ago, but I knew a guy who was 27 and was repeating his 1st year for the third time. I guess it's his money at the end of the day but it just seems a bit of a waste - there's no shame in conceeding that university isn't for you imo. I checked facebook recently and the guy took a year off, and is now doing the first year of another course at another uni all together :um


----------



## .95596

Paper Samurai said:


> This happened about 2 years ago, but I knew a guy who was 27 and was repeating his 1st year for the third time. I guess it's his money at the end of the day but it just seems a bit of a waste - there's no shame in conceeding that university isn't for you imo. I checked facebook recently and the guy took a year off, and is now doing the first year of another course at another uni all together :um


I know that it is not proper to pass judgement, but to those people I feel like saying...


----------



## .95596

When you're hungry and you have back to back classes all day and they overlap with lunch...










And when you're thinking about food:


----------



## .95596

When people take up the entire staircase and block you from progressing any further when you need to get to class/lab...


----------



## .95596

When taking out the garbage in the residence hall feels as if you are a murderer absconding to dispose of a corpse in the garbage...


----------



## .95596

When you realize that in class you are surrounded by a bunch of idiots who can be likened to a bunch of babbling baboons....

You feel like:









And in your mind you just wanna:


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I don't know why it causes me anxiety but this happens more often than it should... Whenever I go up to a professor with a partner to ask a question and my partner asks something that's not on the "script" (something we didn't discuss beforehand):


----------



## .95596

When you don't live in the state you attend university and you have to drive home for break...

If there's bad weather it's like:









And if you always have to check for police cars/tail-gators/following cars:


----------



## .95596

When you have to start packing up to move all your stuff out of your residence building...

What you wish you could do:


















What it's really like:


----------



## .95596

When a student expects you to treat him/her like royalty because it is his/her birthday...

That said student is like:









And you're like:


----------



## Brasilia

I literally feel like doing this to everyone at my university, every student, every lecturerer, every cleaner, every person on campus and within a 10 mile radius:










btw this thread gives me strength to continue in my pathetic attempts to plan this essay :/


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> I literally feel like doing this to everyone at my university, every student, every lecturerer, every cleaner, every person on campus and within a 10 mile radius:
> 
> btw this thread gives me strength to continue in my pathetic attempts to plan this essay :/


Best of luck with your essay, I just finished a whole group project in less than two hours without assistance :yes

I feel like...










Whenever someone interrupts me when I'm studying in the study lounge, such as now since a girl is chatting about how she has a venereal disease on account of her one night stand. Hardly a suitable subject to talk about in front of a stranger like myself.

To her, I just wanna:


----------



## Brasilia

shyguy1990 said:


> Best of luck with your essay, I just finished a whole group project in less than two hours without assistance :yes
> I feel like...


Awesome :yay
And it was [meant to be] group work so that's even better


----------



## .95596

When you have to walk through a densely crowded area on campus, it's like...


----------



## thecrazy88

shyguy1990 said:


> When you have to walk through a densely crowded area on campus, it's like...


I hate that too. And people who see a dense crowd of people, but still think it's a good idea to ride their bikes through. :no


----------



## .95596

When you go to pick up your graduation regalia and you are *required* to pay for your own magna cum laude honors cord/stole...plus they mess up your name on your commencement ticket...


----------



## .95596

When graduation is just around the corner, and the anticipation of it is like...


----------



## scriabin221

When you think you're done with all you're homework but then remember you still have whole other problem set to go.


----------



## .95596

When you are doing a presentation in class and you make a small mistake and other students laugh at you for that mistake...


----------



## Brasilia

When you turn up to your lecture on time only to find no one there. Fine, if you're going to cancel on me then the professional and polite thing to do is notify me before hand. If you're not going to turn up to class the least you can do is -


----------



## .95596

When everyone is sick/coughing/sneezing around you and you can't afford to get ill before a test/break...


----------



## .95596

During a module in lecture where you see a graphic video of a parasitic hydatid cyst being removed from someone's brain, and you lose your appetite for dinner...


----------



## .95596

When you become so inured to the daily barrage of crap that you have to endure at uni that the only thing you care about anymore is graduation and then leaving without ever looking back...


----------



## .95596

When you have a group meeting with your uncooperative, lazy group members and with the TA; yet, you don't achieve the desired outcome from the meeting as you expected since you were perceived as verbally "attacking" the defenseless nitwit that calls herself a group member...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Trying to type an essay in the library and having to hear people's "outrageous" stories......










Always amazes me that people can think going out to get drunk is somehow "rebellious". If anything it is highly conformist. I've no problem with people doing it, but what is with the talking about it in that "I'm so naughty" tone?


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Trying to type an essay in the library and having to hear people's "outrageous" stories......
> 
> Always amazes me that people can think going out to get drunk is somehow "rebellious". If anything it is highly conformist. I've no problem with people doing it, but what is with the talking about it in that "I'm so naughty" tone?


Seems like that is a universal problem at university, ugh! I want to say to them: "Congrats on public shaming yourself through your idiotic, rebellious shenanigans; I'm sure you made your family very proud of such an egregious accomplishment. Bully for you!"


----------



## Brasilia

^ Speaking of the whole "omg I got so drunk off my face last night!!" theme...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/whats-the-worse-thing-youve-done-when-drunk-128419/

:wels


----------



## .95596

^¡Jesús María de Díos!

I drink, but I would never go so far as to get drunk even though I do have problems. I think the closest I come to that is when I celebrated alone with a nice lager after piecing together my anatomy figure after it fell from my 4th story window when I was cleaning the window sill.

To my understanding drinking alone connotates alcoholism, but I only drink one drink usually.


----------



## .95596

When students in class don't know who the prime minister of the UK was in the 80s or who was the president of the US in the 80s...


----------



## .95596

When you are stuck in traffic on your way home for Spring Break from university...


----------



## Barette

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Always amazes me that people can think going out to get drunk is somehow "rebellious". If anything it is highly conformist. I've no problem with people doing it, but what is with the talking about it in that "I'm so naughty" tone?


I agree so hard. It's like, if you're talking about killing a cop while on a meth bender, then I'll be impressed. But falling over a sidewalk while drunk? Pssshhh ***** please. It's not rebellious or outrageous or cool.


----------



## .95596

When you start pondering about what is going to happen with your life after graduation...


----------



## .95596

I absolutely *LOVE* it when group members make lame excuses for why they couldn't contribute anything to the project/presentation- it really shows their utter lack of acumen!

When they repetitively make their asinine, petty excuses I feel like...


----------



## .95596

When you think that informing the TA/Instructor of your group members lack of cooperation/contribution might solve the problems, but in fact it doesn't even solve anything because no one else cares in the slightest as to the success of the group except you...(not even the TA/instructor)


----------



## moments

When you waste tons of class time doing personal development activities...


----------



## .95596

When you just want to take a breather, especially during spring break; however, you are swamped with essays/projects/studying/homework...


----------



## .95596

When you have to take the GRE as a Graduate School admissions requirement. But you couldn't find spare time to study on account of your rubbish lot of group members amongst other tawdry things...


----------



## .95596

When students brag about their publications in front of me...


----------



## .95596

When you are trying to assimilate to your new schedule at the beginning of a new term...


----------



## .95596

When your good-for-nothing group member doesn't even know the due date of the assignment because she is a helpless, lazy, nitwit...

(BTW both the 25 page project and 30 minute presentation are due in 2 weeks, yet she thinks that "we have plenty of time" even though she hasn't started her bit)


----------



## .95596

When your group member complains that she has to study for a test and can't contribute to the project when you are doing your grad interviews, taking the GRE, driving to multiple grad schools that same week; yet, you found time to do your portion of the project...


----------



## .95596

When you are studying/working on a paper or project on your laptop and you get easily distracted by the internet...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Having to make small talk with people you know from previous year dorms/classes who you don't really know.....










...... but never actually bumping into those few people that you actually wouldn't mind catching up with.


----------



## .95596

When your group members *assume* that you have a permanent address near university, when in reality you really live far away. (Worse yet is that they want you to drive over 200 miles back to campus during your spring break to work on a presentation/project with them since they waited till the last minute to start their bit)


----------



## .95596

When your group members say that "there is plenty of time to do the final project" and it is due in two weeks and they have contributed nothing...


----------



## tayzipporah

When the professor announces that a girl in the class emailed him asking if she is allowed to bring alcohol on the camping field trip next month


----------



## .95596

When you have to drag around useless deadweight in group projects/presentations...


----------



## Brasilia

When you have to be nice to your fellow group members who do not turn up to seminar presentations let alone communicate with each other despite being self-proclaimed "social people". to them I say cheers, may be work together in the future -


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> When you have to be nice to your fellow group members who do not turn up to seminar presentations let alone communicate with each other despite being self-proclaimed "social people". to them I say cheers, may be work together in the future -


Chin-chin to that I say!










Or even trying to contact the little blighters and they won't even give you the time of day...


----------



## .95596

When you are surrounded by a bunch of students who derive pleasure in demeaning and condescending each other...


----------



## .95596

When the bacchanalians/high people/smokers invade the your study area while you're diligently studying...










Also applicable:


----------



## catcharay

When you have an early class in the morning:


----------



## .95596

When the graduate admissions office says that they haven't received my official undergraduate transcripts even though I submitted them over a month ago...


----------



## .95596

When you just get fed up with incredibly irksome group members and you just wanna...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

shyguy1990 said:


> When the graduate admissions office says that they haven't received my official undergraduate transcripts even though I submitted them over a month ago...


When I transferred to this college, they lost my transcripts twice... and I had to pay like $10 each time (three times).

I have major lapses in judgement sometimes (usually involves someone else) that stress me out to the point where I can't eat and I'm always tired...


----------



## .95596

When you turn to food as an outlet for your stress...












































---Not 10 minutes ago I actually just ate some whipped cream straight from the can...


----------



## .95596

When if you don't have a smart phone or can't afford the latest technology (because you live within your means and aren't a spoiled, affluent parasite that leeches of his parents) then other students treat you like a troglodyte...


----------



## .95596

When you computer decides to restart in the middle of your writing a paper/doing a project or presentation on your computer, it feels like...


----------



## .95596

When people are being disrespectful during your presentation in class/lab, and you just wanna...


----------



## .95596

When the GRE has pictures of smiling, laughing people on advertising brochures and on their websites when such a depiction actually happening in reality is completely non-existent in the given circumstance...

(Honestly, who smiles or is even remotely happy when they have to take a $180 test? Especially when one has to sit through the 4 hour long computerized test in a cubicle after having driven over 2-hours to the test centre and gone through a security checkpoint that rivals that of any airport)


----------



## .95596

When you have to do laundry and you're really not in the mood, what you wish it was like:



















What you really feel like:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> When you turn to food as an outlet for your stress...


 I think that 90% of the time I am one of the healthiest students there is.

And yet when it comes to a decent amount of work, or some kind of particular social stress......


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

^ I LOVE that Emma Stone GIF. I don't know why! lol

I feel bullied in my last semester of college:


----------



## humanphobic

ACCV93 said:


> People that laugh at every goddamn joke the professor says no matter how lame it is.


I'm in high school but I hate that so much xD


----------



## .95596

When students jump/cut the queue when you have been patiently waiting your turn to purchase something...


----------



## .95596

When students behind me prop their feet on the back of my chair during lab/lecture...


----------



## Brasilia

When you get a D for that essay you worked really hard for ;_;










And you don't even know why.


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> When you get a D for that essay you worked really hard for ;_;
> 
> And you don't even know why.


No! Don't tell me it was that Haitian one you worked hard on!


----------



## .95596

When the professor corrects what you have said in front of the entire class and you get overwhelmed and embarrassed...


----------



## theintrovertedgirl

When your roommate can't hear their own alarm


----------



## .95596

When students wait right outside the stalls in the bathrooms when you are "doing your business"...


----------



## Brasilia

shyguy1990 said:


> No! Don't tell me it was that Haitian one you worked hard on!


God forbid I get a bad grade on that one too, but it was an earlier one - still, I can't help but feel like I've taken a step back in my work...










btw who is this beautiful 1950s possibly early 1960s lady I'm seeing gifs of all over this thread? The one that b**** slapped a child a few pages back


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> God forbid I get a bad grade on that one too, but it was an earlier one - still, I can't help but feel like I've taken a step back in my work...
> 
> btw who is this beautiful 1950s possibly early 1960s lady I'm seeing gifs of all over this thread? The one that b**** slapped a child a few pages back


I know the feeling. I just did a poor job on one of my tests this week because I have been feeling so lethargic and lazy. I need to step up my game and get this term completed with a bang.

The character in the previous gifs is Betty Draper from Mad Men. The new season is coming up in April if you want to give it a look-see.










She used to have a creppy kid that followed her:


----------



## Brasilia

^ she gives the best slaps


----------



## .95596

When you are waiting to hear back as to if you were accepted into your dream program...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

When I have an early class... or a really late class... Hell, even if I'm just stressed out...


----------



## .95596

When your experiences at uni cause you to begin to question life and its whole purpose...


----------



## .95596

When you have to wait well over an hour for other students to show up for a scheduled meeting...


----------



## .95596

When my flatmate complains about how bored he is because he does absolutely zip with his life; whilst I'm busy studying, applying to grad schools, wrapping up the year, and have zero time to even be bored. I feel like saying...


----------



## .95596

Waiting for the term to finally wrap up...










And the good thing is that GRADUATION is just a month away!!!


----------



## .95596

When you drift off into intense daydreams in class and get lost about what the instructor was actually talking about...


----------



## .95596

When you have one of those "I really don't care" days and stay in bed or traipse around your residence wearing whatever because you really don't care anymore...


----------



## .95596

When your flatmate tells mostly everyone on the rest of the floors of the residence hall something odd or embarrassing that you did and then people start thinking that you are a basket-case and treat you as such...


----------



## SuperSky

cafune said:


>


What's this from? The answer might finally explain something I've been puzzled by for about 8 years.


----------



## .95596

When you either gain/lose weight at uni from stressing out and you can't fit into your clothes anymore...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

SuperSky said:


> What's this from? The answer might finally explain something I've been puzzled by for about 8 years.


 My guess would be the tv programme "Miranda". The woman is Miranda Hart, but I can't say for sure that it isn't from another programme.


----------



## .95596

When you obsess over a bad grade you recently got...


----------



## .95596

When you get in an escalated argument with one of your group members...


----------



## .95596

When you didn't get that research position that you really wanted...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

When professors go overboard with questions on minute details


----------



## .95596

When you start breaking out in pustules and pimples all over your face from all the stress of exams, work, etc...

At first it's like:









Then you're like:


----------



## .95596

When you are using the bathroom and your flatmate wants to get in...


----------



## .95596

When you know that your test this week is going to be an utter disaster because the instructor hasn't even started to make the test...


----------



## .95596

When my flatmate urinates all over the toilet seat because he has common manners worse than those of a barn-yard animal...

I feel like....


----------



## .95596

When my 28 year old flatmate and his 17 year old LIVE IN "lady friend" annoyingly complain about how life isn't fair to them because they lack any sense of work ethic and determination because they are complete dolts. In my mind I feel like...









It may seem a bit hostile, but I have to hear him complain through my door about how he is "a child" and desperately needs some help...









And he can be likened to Mr. Skimpole of Charles Dicken's "Bleak House," who too was a "complete child on the subject of worldly matters."
Please flatmate, spare me your tiresome, cacophonous complaints for there are people much worse off than you in the world.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Our labs are usually done in pairs because we don't have enough equipment. Well, there's this one dude that does absolutely nothing. I've been stuck with him in a lab and the guy hasn't done a damn thing all semester.

"Can you write my name on the lab?"










We recently spent like an hour making fun of the guy because the same thing happened to a guy in another lab with him. He was man enough to stand up for himself. lol


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> Our labs are usually done in pairs because we don't have enough equipment. Well, there's this one dude that does absolutely nothing. I've been stuck with him in a lab and the guy hasn't done a damn thing all semester.
> 
> "Can you write my name on the lab?"
> 
> We recently spent like an hour making fun of the guy because the same thing happened to a guy in another lab with him. He was man enough to stand up for himself. lol


I know full well what that is like, especially in a lab setting. It's funny seeing them try to defend their utter laziness and ineptitude. Some students are completely useless. I feel like asking "why go to university if you can't take responsibility and act like a mature adult?" What lab is it for, o-chem?


----------



## .95596

When you go to university in the States and you are not allowed to donate blood *at all *during blood drives on campus (or anywhere in the States for that matter) because you lived in Europe in the mid-late 1990s...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

shyguy1990 said:


> I know full well what that is like, especially in a lab setting. It's funny seeing them try to defend their utter laziness and ineptitude. Some students are completely useless. I feel like asking "why go to university if you can't take responsibility and act like a mature adult?" What lab is it for, o-chem?


It's sort of like automation programming. I enjoy it most of the time, but a lot of the time, a lot of the equipment is just broken. This is basically me to my profs:


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> It's sort of like automation programming. I enjoy it most of the time, but a lot of the time, a lot of the equipment is just broken. This is basically me to my profs:


Ugh, I can relate...Physics II lab last Spring was full of non-functioning crap so basically the whole lab was a waste of money and time....


----------



## .95596

When doing/asking for any extra credit makes you feel like a trollop because you are willing stoop to any level to raise your grade...










(For example, I am helping a prof during her office hours for an hour inputting students grades in excel and I am only getting 1 ec point so that I can raise my B+ to an A again with other ec point ops.)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> When you go to university in the States and you are not allowed to donate blood *at all *during blood drives on campus (or anywhere in the States for that matter) because you lived in Europe in the mid-late 1990s...


 Well we are all diseased here in Europe...........  !
How weird. I should donate blood. I keep not doing it. No excuse- not afraid of needles or anything.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Well we are all diseased here in Europe...........  !
> How weird. I should donate blood. I keep not doing it. No excuse- not afraid of needles or anything.


Lol, once they saw me jot down Spain and France + the many 3rd world countries I've been to/lived in, they quickly ushered me out as if I were diseased.

If one is from the UK, then he/she will have a page worth of restrictions in the States when it comes to donating blood in the US. My mate from Cobham in Surrey got in a heated debate with the phlebotomist about why he couldn't donate. I just sat, watched, and ate a free cookie even though I couldn't donate either.


----------



## .95596

When you are on campus studying and hear students nearby talking in hushed voices and glancing at you and you aren't sure if they are saying positive or negative things...


----------



## Zeppelin

When you get into a class full of international students who literally can't speak English


----------



## AlchemyFire

When people do stupid **** in the science lab.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I'm at that point of the semester where I've stopped caring. I guess it's a way for me to get rid of some of the stress of upcoming final tests and assignments. It's not that I stop trying, it's just that I stop worrying about outcomes.


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I'm at that point of the semester where I've stopped caring. I guess it's a way for me to get rid of some of the stress of upcoming final tests and assignments. It's not that I stop trying, it's just that I stop worrying about outcomes.


I feel the same way. Even though I am graduating this semester, I have given up caring about maintaining my chance of graduating magna cum laude and I really could care less if I drop down to just cum laude. I figured that it wasn't worth stressing over. Perhaps it's just a defense mechanism to help me cope, or maybe I really just want to book the Hell outta here...


----------



## .95596

When other students you hardly know randomly confront you with their trite problems and want you to join in their pity party...


----------



## NightRunner

When the cafeteria is filled with prospective students on Admission days.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

COming back to uni and all your acquaintances after nearly 4 weeks of being at home for holidays and almost zero contact with them...... always makes me nervous.....


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

When you have a 20-minute presentation tomorrow morning with a partner and the Powerpoint's not even close to done...


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> When you have a 20-minute presentation tomorrow morning with a partner and the Powerpoint's not even close to done...


Geez Louise, I just dealt with that yesterday with my FINAL group project/presentation in one of my labs.

At first it was like:


















Then after it was done and I don't have to work with them EVER again:


----------



## .95596

When your group member tries to contact you by mobile when you are in class to tell you to modify the power point for the presentation that you have in less than two hours when they had ample time during the weekend and the two weeks prior to contact you and modify the presentation as a GROUP...

I mean seriously...


----------



## .95596

Having no motivation/determination to write my final paper *ever* as an undergraduate student...


----------



## tiredoflife

When you realize you wasted years of your life finally graduate and can't find work, are stuck with huge student loans and no future!!! Fast food won't even hire you as your over qualified... lol


----------



## .95596

When the instructor stares at you when giving a lecture...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Stressing the days before the Request to Graduate forms were due... then my school postpones the due date another two weeks like they do every year. Why don't they just make that the due date?? Send out email reminders if you guys are that worried about people missing the actual deadline!


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> Stressing the days before the Request to Graduate forms were due... then my school postpones the due date another two weeks like they do every year. Why don't they just make that the due date?? Send out email reminders if you guys are that worried about people missing the actual deadline!


Seems a bit late for graduation applications since I did mine in January. I guess my university does it differently since we might have our graduation earlier at the end of this month.

The entire graduation process is still a big pain in the arse with having to see an advisor, a mountain of forms, payments, regalia, tickets...etc...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

shyguy1990 said:


> Seems a bit late for graduation applications since I did mine in January. I guess my university does it differently since we might have our graduation earlier at the end of this month.
> 
> The entire graduation process is still a big pain in the arse with having to see an advisor, a mountain of forms, payments, regalia, tickets...etc...


Yeah, my university friends did it a lot earlier as well... and theirs was basically checking a checkbox on their online account system. Of course, my school's is broken. I go to a college, which is smaller than a university in Canada, so I guess they don't have as much processing to do (even though they go as slow as if they did).


----------



## Saekon

shyguy1990 said:


> When people are eating or talking in the quiet study area of the library...


Guilty as charged, I'm sorry


----------



## .95596

When some students may be trying to hit on you, but you don't know if they are making fun of you or if they are acting in earnest...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I know some of my GIFs are starting to just be about school in general and not really pet peeves... this would be one of them.

I went to someone's final project presentation just to watch them fail. This was actually me when the guy's project turned out to be a complete piece of garbage.









Professor basically responded to the guy at the end saying, "We need to talk."


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I know some of my GIFs are starting to just be about school in general and not really pet peeves... this would be one of them.
> 
> I went to someone's final project presentation just to watch them fail. This was actually me when the guy's project turned out to be a complete piece of garbage.
> 
> Professor basically responded to the guy at the end saying, "We need to talk."


Yeah, I should have made the title more general so that we could just do general Uni stuff and GIFs- maybe I can ask a moderator to change it.

I know it might seem horrid of me, but I sometimes like to see people like that fail. Especially if that person is a slacker or is just a displeasing individual overall.


----------



## .95596

When students rudely plop down at the table that you are using without even inquiring as to if they could sit there or if the seat at that table was taken...


----------



## .95596

When you can't find a paper or something that you need for class/lab...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

So I've finally had enough and am trying to switch partners for a lab project due next week. The guy that will be my partner also isn't too sharp in this lab, but he's more entertaining and does try to help. The guy I have now just sits there laughing at other people even though he's the most useless guy in the room.


----------



## .95596

When the instructor has to repeatedly remind raucous students to stop talking during an exam...

I'm just like:


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Every time I give my project partner something, he always loses it. It pisses me off so much...


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> Every time I give my project partner something, he always loses it. It pisses me off so much...


Boy oh boy, do I know that feeling...While my group troubles with lab end (because lab is over, not because of any resolution), yours being to escalate.

Or emailing group members excellent peer-reviewed literature to support the findings of your "group" project and they don't even look at any of it. Then when you confront them about it they act like they never got any emails...


----------



## .95596

When other students who skip class ask me if they can borrow my recordings, notes, pictures from lecture/lab...


----------



## Stickman13

Housemates having completely different interests.


----------



## .95596

When after going to the local supermarket to buy some groceries I bring them all back to my room and devour most of them like a gluttonous creature...

In my mind:


----------



## .95596

When you schedule a meeting time during an instructor's office hours, but he/she ends up overlapping meeting times with other students...


----------



## .95596

When students in lab/class get in a heated debate and the rest of the class is like...


----------



## .95596

Having fire drills on campus and in the residence halls because they don't think that adults understand what to do when there is a fire alarm...

(I usually just hide under my bed behind all my storage crates and blankets) (And if it is not a drill, it is usually someone who burnt a bit of toast...seriously?)


----------



## .95596

When my slob of a flatmate leaves a mess all over *MY* microwave oven, I feel like...


----------



## .95596

When those groceries you bought aren't as fresh as they were when you got them...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I've got a project due in two days and we're all stuck on part 2 (of 4). We eventually asked the professor to show us an example of it working since none of us can get it to work... He goes on his computer and then starts getting frustrated at the computer like we all have. After an hour, he just gave up and told us he'll figure it out later.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Coming from a college that does classes on the hour to one that has 55-minute periods was the biggest upset during my transition.










I suspect it has to do with pay and benefits for the professors (many part-timers complain that they cut back course hours just so they're not considered full-time so they don't get benefits).


----------



## .95596

When my flatmate barges in at 4 AM and starts slamming doors, sobbing, and making an overall ruckus outside my bedroom door because he has accomplished nothing with his life so far and has only dug his hole deeper...



















(P.S. he also urinated all over the toilet seat again and didn't flush)


----------



## maninabox

When someone in class just won't stop talking while the professor is lecturing.


----------



## .95596

When students with rolling backpacks run right over my feet or almost trip me with them since they aren't taking others around them in to consideration when wheeling around their monstrous contraptions....


----------



## .95596

After paying all dues and miscellaneous stuff for graduation it feels as if there is a seedy operation happening behind the scenes in the handling of your money...


----------



## .95596

When it is election day for student government on campus and I am accosted at every turn by candidates vying for my vote. It's funny seeing them try to pepper me with hallow compliments and try to get to know me briefly when they wouldn't actually do so in reality...

When they all approach me from every angle it's like:


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

It's exam time. I normally get random texts from people asking me for help. This one is new: I just got a text asking me to update his phone's software. I'd love to (really), but it's exam time and I really don't want to see you after they're done....


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> It's exam time. I normally get random texts from people asking me for help. This one is new: I just got a text asking me to update his phone's software. I'd love to (really), but it's exam time and I really don't want to see you after they're done....


Same goes for me since people want to study last minute and they think that I can always make room for them. That's why between 8pm and 6am I turn off my phone so I can get a break from the constant annoyances.

I really don't know why people want to study with me. I'm not that smart and the only reason why I get good grades is because I study a lot every day. Oh well, a week left and I am leaving. Then graduation on the 30th, hooray!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Going back to uni after holidays, exams looming plus several near-unavoidable social events with outgoing people......









And having to say hello to classmate/study partner who I was very uns-subtly crushing on last term....


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> When it is election day for student government on campus and I am accosted at every turn by candidates vying for my vote. It's funny seeing them try to pepper me with hallow compliments and try to get to know me briefly when they wouldn't actually do so in reality...


 I really hate that. I managed to avoid it this year. I really can't be bothered voting just to help some super-extrovert to improve their CV/feel powerful!
Having said that, I have previously voted for people I know reasonably well, which I guess is pretty much all anyone does.....


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Going back to uni after holidays, exams looming plus several near-unavoidable social events with outgoing people......


My flatmate always used to try to invite me to go clubbing with him and his equally extroverted friends at the start of fall. I declined since clubbing is a nightmare, I don't think I can deal with multiple strangers at once, and my dancing moves resemble Liz Lemon's....



















Ugh, now I am getting flashbacks to Prom and Homecoming back in High School. Sweet Jesus, how awful...


----------



## .95596

When my flatmate doesn't respect the fact that people are asleep at 5 AM and makes loud sounds in the kitchenette or slams doors...

I'm just like...









(Only 2 more days then I move out! )


----------



## Astrofreak6

When I have to wake up super early in the morning for class and the professor misses it without previous warning.. grrr!!


----------



## trackred12

Realizing you have to stop procrastinating and start working immediately.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I'm feeling good at the moment because I finished my last essay and survived my housemate having loads of friends over (it was her birthday so I had to be part of it too!).

But I'm staring revision soon, plus about to put myself out there for rejection by someone I like....... so I'll be back with some peeves soon.....


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I'm feeling good at the moment because I finished my last essay and survived my housemate having loads of friends over (it was her birthday so I had to be part of it too!).
> 
> But I'm staring revision soon, plus about to put myself out there for rejection by someone I like....... so I'll be back with some peeves soon.....


That's great that you were able to be with a bunch of people. I wish I had the courage to venture out of my room when my flatmate had his people over.

I just realised that I haven't eaten with anyone this entire year. Whenever I travel back home I eat with my parents at the table, but at school I always have eaten alone.

It doesn't bother me eating alone, it's just that when other people approach me and comment on my eating alone and they perceive it as odd is when I get a little disheartened...


----------



## .95596

When my advances toward the opposite sex at uni ends up like this...


----------



## Brasilia

Exams:


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> Exams:


Sweet Merciful Jesus, I second that!










As we speak I am slacking on my efforts to study for my two final exams tomorrow. I just need a 78 on the exam in one class and a 72 on the other to get an A in each class. I have lost all motivation.


----------



## Brasilia

shyguy1990 said:


> As we speak I am slacking on my efforts to study for my two final exams tomorrow. I just need a 78 on the exam in one class and a 72 on the other to get an A in each class. I have lost all motivation.


Duuuuude - I am also currently time wasting but - you're so close to the finish line. hmm motivation...just think, this time tomorrow or thereabouts you'll be done with it and you can tell me how you absolutely destroyed that test. In Jesus name!


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> Duuuuude - I am also currently time wasting but - you're so close to the finish line. hmm motivation...just think, this time tomorrow or thereabouts you'll be done with it and you can tell me how you absolutely destroyed that test. In Jesus name!


I won't be done till 8 pm with my last exam tomorrow and then I have to drive home. I won't make it back till 12 to my parents house if the traffic is good. I think that is another reason I am slacking today, that and a lack of good sleep, lol.









(Reminds me of that Glozell episode where she talks about getting blessed at the Baptists Church)

Afterwards, I intend to enter a period of hibernation until graduation next week which is also at 8 at night for some odd reason, lol.


----------



## Brasilia

shyguy1990 said:


> I won't be done till 8 pm with my last exam tomorrow and then I have to drive home. I won't make it back till 12 to my parents house if the traffic is good. I think that is another reason I am slacking today, that and a lack of good sleep, lol.


Damn. Just make sure you're wide awake for that drive home, keep the window open and play some awful music on full blast if you have to. Plus, sometimes slacking is a good sing. It means you've worked hard already :yes.



> http://i.minus.com/ibw1duHLs9oBzR.gif[IMG]
> (Reminds me of that Glozell episode where she talks about getting blessed at the Baptists Church)[/QUOTE]
> 
> *watches*
> 
> HA - she fell on purpose! jokes.
> 
> [QUOTE]Afterwards, I intend to enter a period of hibernation until graduation next week which is also at 8 at night for some odd reason, lol.
> [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/9dac398aa430e144a2a8e4eca1e397ba/tumblr_inline_mg47qxrUo01ro2d43.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Ah, sleep well. And remember -
> 
> [IMG]http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m64mx8ypQo1qd5roeo1_500.gif


----------



## .95596

Brasilia said:


> Damn. Just make sure you're wide awake for that drive home, keep the window open and play some awful music on full blast if you have to. Plus, sometimes slacking is a good sing. It means you've worked hard already :yes.
> 
> *watches*
> 
> HA - she fell on purpose! jokes.
> 
> Ah, sleep well. And remember -


I shall, once I get out of the city and onto the turnpike there is terrible country music I can listen to on the wireless. I once almost fell asleep driving back home at 4am for Turkey day to beat traffic, good thing I had some coffee to keep me up.










Oh Glozell, you have taught me many a life's lessons:










-She actually went to university where I am considering going to graduate school if my first choice doesn't accept me.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

So while everyone else at other schools are getting their grades back as they come in, I'm sitting here waiting because my school actually sets a date to release all of your semester grades at once.


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> So while everyone else at other schools are getting their grades back as they come in, I'm sitting here waiting because my school actually sets a date to release all of your semester grades at once.


Same at my school, I don't know my official grades until a week after finals.

My current peeve is when my flatmate just has a single five page paper due for his theatre arts final and he is complaining about it when I had a 20 page research paper with 25 references for a final, which I completed in one weekend...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Thought this was relevant, taken from this Tumblr post...


> *GRADUATION*
> RIGHT BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT AFTER:


----------



## .95596

^ I might begin to feel that way if I can't find a job soon to support me through grad school, which I have yet to be accepted into...even though I submitted all my forms well over two months ago.










It's torture, pure torture.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I know it's uber depressing, but after coming out of school while fantasizing about getting a solid job, moving out, etc, etc... I just feel like









Seriously, there are zero jobs for me in my school's job bank.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I know it's uber depressing, but after coming out of school while fantasizing about getting a solid job, moving out, etc, etc... I just feel like
> 
> Seriously, there are zero jobs for me in my school's job bank.


That sucks, just hang on in there.

I don't have anything too dramatic, just a little peeve- someone I like expressed a willingness to get together to do some revision, but left it as "this week sometime then". I hate vague "yeah we should do that soon" type statements...... Tell me when I need to know!!










Reading that, I see how ridiculously petty that complaint is. I guess it is mainly because I really like the person in question. I will give it another day and then actually suggest a day myself. (Ugh, I will have to take the social initiative......which I prefer to avoid.)


----------



## .95596

When universities reject your application without explanation or take over two months to respond back with a status update concerning your resume when you made repeated attempts to contact them in every way possible.

I feel like saying to them....










Or when they say that my documents are in the system when the online status application checker shows it isn't and then I have to drive all the way there and when I arrive they say that the documents miraculously appeared just that day...

I feel like SCREAMING:


----------



## .95596

When people park right next to my car in the university car park when I parked far away from everyone else to avoid getting dinged/dents...

I feel like doing...


----------



## .95596

When you move out of the dorms and into an off-campus flat unit and people there are just as noisy as those who are in the dorms...

Feels like...


----------



## laura024

Forced to go to the psychology club meeting because you're on the executive board










Sitting in class at 7:45am when someone asks:


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> Sitting in class at 7:45am when someone asks:


I hate it when people ever ask "Are you okay" just because one is sitting alone. Ugh! I went to senior prom stag and someone asked me this and afterwards I just walked out and drove home.


----------



## HappyFriday

tbyrfan said:


> online course registration.


HAHAHAHAHA THAT'S HILARIOUS

I used to be like that at work when I didn't know what to do.


----------



## .95596

When you go to the University bookstore and your books for class still aren't there, yet school starts very soon...


----------



## .95596

^ Or better yet, the instructor hasn't posted the syllabus or what textbook(s) will be used for the term...


----------



## .95596

When I get the email/call back after an interview for a position on campus and they say "It was a difficult decision, but you weren't chosen for the position. We wish you luck in your job search."

I was rejected, even though they seemed genuinely interested in me during the interview...

Feels like:

(Them) 









(Me)


----------



## .95596

I just wanted to use this one, even though it isn't relevant:


----------



## .95596

Trying to get through Human Resources to check about your job application status and they put you on hold for the longest time...










Maybe I will have better luck in person.


----------



## laura024

Procrastinating on a big assignment and hating your life


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> Procrastinating on a big assignment and hating your life












I have tried to keep procrastination to a minimum; but, no matter how great of a student one tries to be, procrastination always sneaks up.

If I do procrastinate I get bad anxiety, so I try to control it.


----------



## .95596

When students are being rude by use their mobiles when a guest speaker is presenting...

(Especially after they are explicitly told to silence/put away all electronic devices)


----------



## .95596

When you live in a university town and wake up early to beat the crowds and catch all the good sales at the store but find out that the grocery shelves have been cleared already...


----------



## .95596

When you happen to overhear that someone, just by luck, registered for a class that you were trying to enroll in months ago but you couldn't because the class was already filled. And just by luck that person was checking his/her class registration when one spot opened up and was able to enroll...


----------



## laura024

When everyone around you at a social event is talking with their friends and you're alone


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> When everyone around you at a social event is talking with their friends and you're alone


I have a social coming up for my graduate programme later this week. The people I met seem decent, I just need to put myself out there and be more sociable.

Worse than being alone at a corner in a social event is trying to muster up something to talk about, but you just stick to the subject of school since that is all your life is about. Then people start to think you are a complete bore and want nothing more than to end their conversation with you...


----------



## .95596

When you realise that you haven't shared a meal with anyone for a while...


----------



## Autumn26

When you're trying to leave the lecture hall after class but get stuck at the door because impatient people in the next class are trying to shove their way inside.










DANG IT, I'M GONNA BE LATE FOR CLASS!


----------



## .95596

Autumn26 said:


> When you're trying to leave the lecture hall after class but get stuck at the door because impatient people in the next class are trying to shove their way inside.


Or worse, when there is a double sided door and people only use one side of the door to get in/out and neglect the other door; thus, creating a bottleneck effect.

I just wanna...










Or some times I push through and use the other door. It disturbs me how some people can be such sheep and blindly follow without using common sense.


----------



## .95596

When people see you reading ahead before class starts and they make fun of you.

Makes me feel like:


----------



## .95596

When your Alma Mater contacts you to ask for donations to the university after you graduate...

When they call me I'm like:


----------



## laura024

shyguy1990 said:


> When people see you reading ahead before class starts and they make fun of you.
> 
> Makes me feel like:


People actually do that? Wow. I always got to class early and did some sort of work. No one ever made fun of me.


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> People actually do that? Wow. I always got to class early and did some sort of work. No one ever made fun of me.


Most of the time it wasn't directly to me. They were usually in groups and audibly whispering about what I am doing as if I am doing something completely alien. This happened in undergrad a lot.

But during my graduate school orientation I was reading ahead for classes next week and some lady, who was an incoming grad student as well, approached me and asked me why I was reading ahead. When I told her she said "I was trying to make everyone else look bad".


----------



## App

The spoilt, rich selfish brat who thinks they're there for a 4 year daddy financed party!


----------



## .95596

App said:


> The spoilt, rich selfish brat who thinks they're there for a 4 year daddy financed party!


I've seen that all too often. I'd rather see that money go to someone more deserving so that he/she won't need to take out loans and be buried in debt.


----------



## .95596

When the current course syllabus is a copy and pasted version of the last semester's syllabus, so all the dates are wrong. Not to mention there is an extreme difference in the online gradebook content versus the graded material listed in the syllabus...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Oh, how I've missed this thread. I haven't looked here in a while.

When the school you graduated from sends you your transcript... and a bookmark that says they're "hoping you'll recommend them" when the government calls with their post-grad survey.


----------



## .95596

talkswithkeyboard said:


> Oh, how I've missed this thread. I haven't looked here in a while.
> 
> When the school you graduated from sends you your transcript... and a bookmark that says they're "hoping you'll recommend them" when the government calls with their post-grad survey.


I revived it since school is starting back up for most.

I have yet to receive the recommendation email/call for my university.

Another thing is when you have to do the mandatory exit loan counseling, yet you have no source of income to declare in order to view your monthly interest payments before deferment....

Kinda feels like:


----------



## .95596

Ok, get ready for this rant.

When it's the first day of classes and:

A) You find the "perfect" parking space far,far away from everyone else; yet, when you come back after classes some idiot is parked inches from the driver's side blocking you from getting in easily. Not to mention there were 10's of other space open in the car park and he/she parks next to you!!!!

Also, I found a small scratch on my driver's side door! Thanks idiot driver who can't park to save his/her life!

Makes me feel like:









B) My textbook for one of my classes STILL is not available and the syllabus is not posted! Has the professor died? Not even a single email response from him/her yet!










C) Some crazy driver drove off the road to get around another merging vehicle and almost hit me when I was walking in the pedestrian only, completely separate pavement zone. She attempted to wave sorry, but really...

(To clarify, the driver actually drove over the raised pedestrian zone to go to the other street which was separated by the pedestrian walkway. A highly illegal driving manouever and she did it right across from the campus police station.)


----------



## .95596

When a professor states in the syllabus to keep grammatical errors to a minimum; yet, the exact sentence that he/she used to relay that exact request is riddled with grammatical errors...


----------



## .95596

When a book you need at the university library shows up online as "available to check out", but when you try to find it at the library it is really lost or misplaced in the masses of bookshelves...


----------



## .95596

When you go out after graduation convinced that you will find a great job because you worked hard and ensured that you went above and beyond the call of the typical university student; however, cold reality strikes and your degree really isn't that marketable as it once was...

And trying to find a job is like:


----------



## laura024

When you're doing a presentation and the professor expects you to lead a class discussion


----------



## .95596

When the instructor gives you an assignment from the book that is due next week, yet he/she hasn't given notice in advance to you or the campus bookstore about what textbook the course required so that it could have been ordered before school started...

Makes you wanna:


----------



## laura024

Professor assigns a ton of homework over a break


----------



## .95596

When there is a project or another exam less than three weeks before the final exam for a course...


----------



## .95596

When those terrible rocking desk chairs that the dorm provide you happen to accidentally crush you belongings...










(I lost two pairs of headphones and three hangers when my dorm chair rocked back and broke them...)










Whoever invented these types of chairs should be cursed.


----------



## laura024

Writing an essay


----------



## .95596

When you're already stressing about future projects, essays, etc. after glancing at the syllabus at the start of the term...


----------



## .95596

When other students invite you out to places, but you know they don't really mean it; in reality, they are just feigning being nice....


----------



## .95596

When my old uni keeps sending me emails. I already graduated, now please just:


----------



## Autumn26

When you finally find a free table at the cafeteria and the people before you didn't clean up after themselves.


----------



## .95596

When you have an assignment due next week but the instructor hasn't even covered the appropriate material yet in order to complete that assignment....


----------



## Banzai

I'm glad this thread has been bumped up because I keep forgetting to declare my love for this thread, for it kept me preoccupied for so many hours during the revision season :yay


----------



## .95596

Banzai said:


> I'm glad this thread has been bumped up because I keep forgetting to declare my love for this thread, for it kept me preoccupied for so many hours during the revision season :yay


I'm glad that you like this thread. It as a means to vent our utter frustration. Also, it's nice reminder that one is not alone in his/her dislikes of certain aspects of university.


----------



## .95596

When it is the instructor's first time teaching a completely online course and everything is just mucked up and utterly confusing...


----------



## .95596

At the end of a holiday when you have to return to university and as your parents wish you off they're like:


----------



## .95596

Going to a study group, but everyone just socialises and no productive work gets done...


----------



## .95596

When people just clown around and don't take university as serious as you do when it comes to work ethic, maturity, etc...


----------



## .95596

When you have to peer-edit or critique another student's work...


----------



## .95596

When you have to post a discussion on an online forum for your class and respond off of another student's post, but no one has posted anything else for you to write off of because they wait 'till the last minute...


----------



## .95596

When people keep living the "college lifestyle" after they graduate and carry the heavy drinking, partying, etc. into the next phase in their life and never seem to move on...


----------



## moshau

tbyrfan said:


> online course registration.


Omg i love this! Why does it never work right the first time and you have to try it like 10 times! (or maybe thats just my university)


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

^ Hah! I really should go through this thread in its entirety.

One semester, the system locked me out because it thought I didn't pay my fees. After several calls (with the most rude and unhelpful receptionists), I ended up having to go there in person, wasting transit fare and my time (two hours to travel back and forth, problem was resolved within a minute).


----------



## .95596

Waiting/preparing for an interview for a job position at school and stressing out about it...


----------



## .95596

Attempting to write and balance everything on the tiny desk/table that they give you in lecture-halls...

It's like:


----------



## .95596

Those golf carts or trolleys that the maintenance staff use dangerously to go about campus, and in the process almost run over students around campus...


----------



## .95596

Families sauntering thorough the campus on a busy school day and taking up the entire walkway when you need to get to class. Honestly, if one feels like taking a slow stroll then go to the park.

(Also, the campus isn't even that aesthetically appealing in the slightest, so I can't fathom why one would want to walk around it).










*Bonus:* If they have bratty kids in tow that run into you as you try to pass them.


----------



## .95596

Those creaky seats/desks in the lecture-hall...


----------



## .95596

When you are taking a graduate level statistics course and you have to manually input computer coding to run any kind of analytic statistical test or to view any descriptive statistical data...


----------



## .95596

When you have poor eyesight and can't make out what is on the board or on the powerpoint slides in class...


----------



## .95596

When you are in the minority because you don't talk about sexual stuff with your peers...


----------



## .95596

When people in class don't read the syllabus and get all shocked when the instructor announces an assignment that was listed in the syllabus. Then all the questions start, many of which can simply be answered if they merely looked at the syllabus...


----------



## .95596

When your classmates from high school are already getting married and are settled down starting families...

And you start to feel very old...


----------



## .95596

^

Or even worse, when people hog precious elbow room or bump your elbow when you are trying to write notes on that little thing that they call a desk...


----------



## .95596

When walking to school/class feels like an everyday battle evading death because of reckless drivers...


----------



## .95596

When a parking pass/decal isn't included in your tuition, so you have to shell out money for that instead of letting your loan cover it...

Feels like:









And it's just like throwing money out a window!


----------



## .95596

When people are coughing and sneezing near you in lecture hall and they don't cover their mouths and release their germ-ridden droplets everywhere... (Especially during cold/flu season)


----------



## .95596

Kekai said:


> Ahh, Shyguy... You just know all the college blues that we all go through. I can't even complain about anything b/c you probably wrote about it already. Guess I'll reiterate later.


It's pry because I get irritated by things quite easily, lol. My broad range of pet peeves pry encompasses everyone's own personal annoyances, so they can relate too. I'm sure you will come up with some to add too 

It feels great to vent on here about university because people can relate and you know you're not alone in your dislikes of certain aspects of university. It is a comfort knowing that you're not alone.


----------



## .95596

All those extra fees tacked on to tuition. Honestly, a fee for transportation or an extra fee because you are out of state?










Can we at least try to argue are own case as to why we shouldn't pay those fees, especially when we will never utilize whatever services those fees entail?


----------



## .95596

When students didn't completely read the instructions to an assignment and the instructor has to hold their hand and address their idiotic questions, which simply could be answered by the detailed paper(s) they were given well over a week ago that describe the assignment. Plus, due to their irresponsibility and idiocy the class is now behind in course content covered...


----------



## .95596

When the one door to the classroom/lab is locked and there are other students inside but they won't open the door for you, they just stare at you instead. So you have to go all the way to the other door to get in.

What you feel like doing:









*Bonus:* If you opened the locked door for a student but that same student won't open the locked door for you when you're locked out...


----------



## Greenleaf62

shyguy1990 said:


> When people in class don't read the syllabus and get all shocked when the instructor announces an assignment that was listed in the syllabus. Then all the questions start, many of which can simply be answered if they merely looked at the syllabus...


Dude, it's like we share all the same pet peeves! :yes Out of all of them though I think I'd have to say that this is one of my biggest ones. I get so annoyed when that happens. Like come on people, you're old enough to know how to read a syllabus.


----------



## .95596

Greenleaf62 said:


> Dude, it's like we share all the same pet peeves! :yes Out of all of them though I think I'd have to say that this is one of my biggest ones. I get so annoyed when that happens. Like come on people, you're old enough to know how to read a syllabus.


I think the fact is that most students are too lazy to even glance at the syllabus. I am taking an online course and everyone waited 'till the due date to ask questions about assignments, which could have been answered if they looked at the syllabus.

I even wrote in the discussion area in the forum for the course to try to help them, but they kept pestering the instructor in the discussion area even though I laid out the solutions clear as day...(And this is a *Graduate Level course* too, even worse).










Good grief. I feel like saying to each of them...


----------



## laura024

shyguy1990 said:


> When a parking pass/decal isn't included in your tuition, so you have to shell out money for that instead of letting your loan cover it...
> 
> Feels like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's just like throwing money out a window!


Ah, I know! My parking pass was $70 last year.


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> Ah, I know! My parking pass was $70 last year.


Mine was $150. Another school I looked at sold their parking decals for $500, but they didn't even have enough parking spaces for all the students. What a waste.


----------



## MrQuiet76

when your chemistry professor announces a surprise lab notebook inspection worth 100 points on the last day of lab and you haven't kept up with your lab notebook at all that semester


----------



## .95596

MrQuiet76 said:


> when your chemistry professor announces a surprise lab notebook inspection worth 100 points on the last day of lab and you haven't kept up with your lab notebook at all that semester


I learned that lesson in high school chemistry. It's a good thing the that everyone didn't keep their notebooks up to date, so we all got away with it.

Any surprise in a university class or lab is kinda grade-school material, in my opinion. Especially those surprise pop quizzes. Honestly, pop quizzes should be restricted for students in elementary or middle school. They have no merit in a university setting where we are supposed to be scholars seeking a higher education, which we are paying for!!


----------



## .95596

When your political opinions or view on certain government officials differ from the majority of your peers and you have to hear them constantly talk about their views...










(For example, some students were talking about how much they adore Obama because of how he saunters, how great of a president he is, and how Michelle was so lucky to "catch him and lock that **** down before any other women could get him." I'm really not too fond of Obozo the clown, so it took me every ounce of self-control not to try to insert my own opinion.)


----------



## mezzoforte

I love this thread :lol


----------



## .95596

When you make an attempt to go out and be social and people start talking about their drunk stories one by one. Then your turn comes and you confess that you have never been drunk and they stare at you like you were an alien.

And in the awkward tension you're like:


----------



## carolinexo

when your classmates judge and enjoy your misery when they see you sitting by yourself in class.


----------



## .95596

When your trying to find a job on campus and the Human Resources department at your university is just:


----------



## .95596

When students reserve seats for their friends and hog an entire row in the lecture hall...

It's kinda like:



















And when you approach them about which seats are available:


----------



## .95596

When your computer freezes when you are taking timed online tests/quizzes or are working on an assignment...


----------



## .95596

When you are in the university computer lab and people are goofing off as you are trying to do your work...


----------



## oood

when you're doing obligatory groupwork in classes and end up having long, awkward silences after you've finished discussing your topic..


----------



## .95596

When you give other students a lift in your car and they either touch all the buttons in the cockpit, blast the A/C, or change the radio stations without asking your permission first...


----------



## laura024

When you ask a professor for a letter of recommendation and he wants a list of ten items from you due to departmental requirements, some of which you've yet to write










When you wait until the last minute to sign up for the GRE and have hardly studied yet


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> When you ask a professor for a letter of recommendation and he wants a list of ten items from you due to departmental requirements, some of which you've yet to write


Urgh! I hate it when they do this! And also when they feign not knowing you well enough as a student and make you write the letter for them or they don't even write one at all even though they promised that they would.

Really burns my buttons.



laura024 said:


> When you wait until the last minute to sign up for the GRE and have hardly studied yet


This was me too last April! I signed up months in advance and study like mad for a whole month. Then school work got in the way and I had to carry the load of my group projects and applying for grad school and graduating. I ended up getting very average scores in all categories. Keeping in mind that I didn't study for the test for over a month and the stress of it all, it wasn't too bad.

Anyways, GRE scores are only part of Grad School apps. Grades, activities, and letters of rec and intent are more meaningful and are weighed more seriously than GRE scores.

Don't worry about it too much.


----------



## laura024

shyguy1990 said:


> This was me too last April! I signed up months in advance and study like mad for a whole month. Then school work got in the way and I had to carry the load of my group projects and applying for grad school and graduating. I ended up getting very average scores in all categories. Keeping in mind that I didn't study for the test for over a month and the stress of it all, it wasn't too bad.
> 
> Anyways, GRE scores are only part of Grad School apps. Grades, activities, and letters of rec and intent are more meaningful and are weighed more seriously than GRE scores.
> 
> Don't worry about it too much.


The school I'm applying to seems to be very reasonable about GRE scores. My other application materials are expected to be strong to help make up for any low scores. I'm not worried about the verbal part, but I have to study some math because my skills are seriously lacking.

Their website says:

"The Graduate Record Examination (GRE) General Knowledge test is required. At this time, the program has not established a specific cutoff score for all GRE subtests. However, most successful applicants obtain scores at or above the 35th percentile in all domains. The program may eliminate applicants from the pool prior to the interview if two or more areas on the GRE fall below the 25th percentile."


----------



## .95596

Not getting elected for a position in a University club or group even though you tried your best and ran a clean campaign...

(Worst part is beating yourself up about it and obsessing over what more you could have done to improve your odds):










However, in the grand scheme the whole University campaign system is based off a celebrity echelon with the more popular, egocentric students being chosen over others. Regardless of experience and the capability of the popular students to fulfill the obligations of the roll, they are elected over you...it's disgusting and despicable.


----------



## .95596

When you are asked to write about a certain topic and the instructor doesn't agree with your opinion on the topic and grades you accordingly...


----------



## laura024

Filling out an online grad school application with a sketchy internet connection


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> Filling out an online grad school application with a sketchy internet connection


Also, having to pay for Graduate School applications...


----------



## laura024

shyguy1990 said:


> Also, having to pay for Graduate School applications...


That's why I'm only applying to one school lol. Apparently I like taking risks. :um


----------



## .95596

When people decide to fancy park in the university car park and hold up the flow of traffic and prevent pedestrians from crossing...


----------



## .95596

When students just talk about their relationships and their boyfriends/girlfriends...


----------



## .95596

When your parents ask how school is going:


----------



## .95596

When another student complains that he/she cannot possibly finish an assignment/project and asks other students to switch due dates with him/her...

(Keep in mind that the *4-5 page* paper is due in a *month* and the student says that he/she will be traveling and won't be able to complete it by then).


----------



## .95596

^

Oh, I neglected to mention the best bit. When they student wants to switch assignment due dates with other students; however, the instructor stated last week that if any student wanted to switch due dates, then they had to do it within a specified time period. Lo and behold, that specified time period expired well over a week ago, so that said student is...


----------



## laura024

When a professor says he/she is concerned about your mental health

Your reply:










Later:


----------



## .95596

*WARNING... RANT:*

Ok, here's the situation. I am the only student writing in the discussion threads for an online course. For part of this course students are graded if they post a thread and also how they respond to another student's post. If I am the only student posting threads and no one else is, then how am I supposed to respond to a post if no other student is posting a thread or even replying to my thread?!

I don't want my grade to suffer due to my lazy, unmotivated peers' inability to post a simple topic for a module. Honestly, this is a graduate level course, it's time to start taking some responsibility and initiative.

Right now I really feel like:



















What I feel like doing to their computers/laptops:


----------



## .95596

When you live inside your head and are surrounded by other students who don't understand you or even have the capacity to, so it is difficult to make friends...



















In the end:


----------



## laura024

When professors agree to write a letter of recommendation, then stop replying to your e-mails. Then you're not sure if they're just busy or if they gave up on you...


----------



## .95596

I don't know if this is endemic to other universities, but it really perturbs me when people have these "free hug days" and they hold free hug signs and randomly hug students...

I don't know about everyone on this site, but I really don't take a liking to being hugged, especially by strangers.

Makes me feel like:


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> When professors agree to write a letter of recommendation, then stop replying to your e-mails. Then you're not sure if they're just busy or if they gave up on you...


I had to wait half a year for a professor to write me a letter of recommendation- even though I spent over a month abroad assisting him in research.

Another professor waited 3 months after she promised to write me a letter for my fellowship. After the three months she then said she hardly knew me at all and couldn't write a letter for me; instead, she told me to write the letter for her and she would sign it...Keep in mind I gave her notice months in advance to write the letter.


----------



## laura024

shyguy1990 said:


> I had to wait half a year for a professor to write me a letter of recommendation- even though I spent over a month abroad assisting him in research.
> 
> Another professor waited 3 months after she promised to write me a letter for my fellowship. After the three months she then said she hardly knew me at all and couldn't write a letter for me; instead, she told me to write the letter for her and she would sign it...Keep in mind I gave her notice months in advance to write the letter.


Wow, that's awful. I gave them a month to write it, and they're supposed to get at least 3 weeks. I hope it's enough time. If not, I won't be able to apply in time.


----------



## .95596

When you spend an entire night going through data from Biostatistics by hand or have the option of writing computer code in the lab in painstaking detail to have the analytic system run it through instead...










And if you keep getting a data error on the computer:


----------



## .95596

When the instructors suddenly assigns another set of math problems before you even get a chance to finish the previous set and turn it in...


----------



## .95596

When an instructor says that he/she will write you into their research grant so that you can be his/her research assistant and perhaps work on your graduate thesis. A month goes by and you have tried to drop by the office and send emails to keep in contact about the proposal. Low and behold, the instructor "has decided to postpone writing the grant indefinitely because you just aren't important"...


----------



## laura024

^Whoa, did the professor really say it was because you just aren't important? Maybe he/she was very busy with other work and couldn't commit to helping you.

When there's a month until your graduate school application is due and so far almost nothing is done:


----------



## MrQuiet76

when you turn your alarm off in your sleep and end up waking up 5 minutes before your final


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> ^Whoa, did the professor really say it was because you just aren't important? Maybe he/she was very busy with other work and couldn't commit to helping you.


She was very eager to start a grant-based research institute and have me work alongside her. Now all of the sudden she has abandoned the whole thing even though I rallied other students to help support her efforts and strengthen the possible establishment of the institute for her future research projects at our university.

I ought not to talk stock in what most people say anymore, they only let me down in the end. At least she let me down easily in the email by alluding to how she really could care less about the research, the grant, or me. Oh well, c'est la vie!


----------



## .95596

When you have to walk/bike to school and by the time you get to campus or to class you're sweating all over and people stare at you...


----------



## .95596

When you make a small mistake on an assignment and the student that asked to look at your work, to compare his/her own work, calls you out in front of the other students and make you look like a simpleton for the miniscule error...


----------



## laura024

When you get your first notice in the mail about upcoming student loan payments and you realize how poor you are


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> When you get your first notice in the mail about upcoming student loan payments and you realize how poor you are


Oy, vey! Don't get me started on those dodgy student loans. Mine from undergrad aren't that much before my loan provider capitalize on them during deferment. But my grad school loan is barely enough to cover a semester's tuition.

It's too bad we don't live in any EU countries like France where you get to go to school for free and study abroad for free and have your meals, room, clothes, tuition, airfare, etc. paid for you and you don't even have to take out a loan. The U.S. university system is really messed up...


----------



## .95596

When you have back to back classes and have an exam in one class and stress out about making it to your next class on time...


----------



## .95596

When the instructor assigns his/her TA or GA to proctor an exam and when you ask the the TA/GA to clarify I question on the exam he/she doesn't even know the material; so coincidentally, he/she can't answer your question...


----------



## .95596

Rant:

When you happen to meet a graduate student who by chance happens to be the exact person who got the job you interviewed for. Low and behold, the vile student informs you that the director of the institute chose not to hire you because "They wanted someone who would be at the university for a long time." However, that same student is going to the university for the same duration as you.

What's more, you were informed by the institute director, during the interview, that the job doesn't "fit your graduate school concentration and you might be better suited elsewhere"; yet, that same student has the exact same concentration as you, and you have had more experience than that student has for the job that you weren't hired for...


----------



## .95596

When the desks in lecture halls are missing an armrest, have a loose desktop, or are sticky and grimy from other students' use...


----------



## .95596

When you still have not been notified as to who you mentor is for your graduate research capstone...


----------



## .95596

When university students ask what will be on the exam and they want the instructor to elaborate great in detail as to what specific material needs to be studied for the exam...

(_In all honesty, this is a higher level of education and asking what is going to be on the exam is an activity reserved for kids in high school. This is a university, where anything and everything can be covered on an exam; from whatever the instructor said in class, to assignments, and everything in the textbook is considered fair game for testing_. _The instructor and apt students shouldn't have to lose precious class time because other students simply don't want to dedicate their time to studying appropriately._)


----------



## misspeachy

Those girls in friendship groups who are like clones of each other.


----------



## .95596

When you go out of the way to invite students for a quiet, respectable hang-out, yet they decline because they only want you as a study-buddy to use and abuse...

(_Worst part is that they can't perceive that what they are doing is wrong)

_


----------



## .95596

Making up excuses as to why you don't want to go out clubbing, drinking, etc. with other students because those things don't interest you in the slightest.










Then they keep contacting you about going when you already declined...


----------



## .95596

When students bother you by ringing up your mobile to ask you a short question when a simple text message would suffice...


----------



## .95596

When you are just trying to unwind after a long school week, but students in your complex decide to throw a party with loud music and noisy people...


----------



## .95596

When you don't respond to another students text or phone call right away and they take great offense to it and treat you like scum or ignore you because you were "rude" to them...


----------



## laura024

Trying to track down a professor who won't respond to your e-mails and all you really want is a yes or no answer


----------



## Mousey9

When you walk into class and choose to sit in an isolated area with one or two empty desk in between but 3/4 times a girl will sit beside you. This may not seem like a problem with most guys but it's pretty damn nerve wracking and very awkward sitting beside someone for 2+ hours just looking straight and not saying a single word to them.


----------



## Mousey9

When its the start of a new school year and you forgot how to connect to the schools internet. And you're too afraid to ask anyone for help, so you sit in class bored out of your mind.


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> Trying to track down a professor who won't respond to your e-mails and all you really want is a yes or no answer


Oh geez, this has happened to me on numerous occasions throughout my academic career.

Worst part is not knowing if you should keep attempting to contact them, go to office hours, or approach them in class because you don't want to irk them...


----------



## .95596

infamous93 said:


> When you walk into class and choose to sit in an isolated area with one or two empty desk in between but 3/4 times a girl will sit beside you. This may not seem like a problem with most guys but it's pretty damn nerve wracking and very awkward sitting beside someone for 2+ hours just looking straight and not saying a single word to them.


Mierde, I thought I was the only one that felt that way! I feel like I am hyper-aware when attractive girls, or girls in general, sit by me and I don't wanna act like a nervous nitwit. I'm always afraid I will do something embarrassing or freak out, lol.


----------



## .95596

infamous93 said:


> When its the start of a new school year and you forgot how to connect to the schools internet. And you're too afraid to ask anyone for help, so you sit in class bored out of your mind.


Ugh, I hate this too!!!

Or they change the internet connection provider and it messes you up royally- sweet, merciful Jesus. No one can handle that amount of added stress at the beginning of a new term.


----------



## .95596

Ugh, when you come home from a long day at university to cook your meal and the food you took out to defrost still isn't thawed all the way when you return home, so you can't begin to cook.

Or if you are missing a crucial item for your recipe and have to improvise on the spot.










I guess leftovers are an option, or a last resort...


----------



## .95596

When you go to career services to get your CV critiqued, get advice, or see what areas you can improve on and they are surprised that you don't already have a job because of your qualifications and experience.

It turns out that the people at university who interviewed you for the positions were just a bunch of pricks or just gave the position to an international student instead (because that is how things work at American Uni's: domestic students are treated like second-class citizens and get nothing; while, international students get catered to and treated like royalty).










Right now I'm feeling like:









I actually wrote a "thank you for the interview" email to one of the instructors that interviewed me, who gave the position to an international student instead, and I stated that "I hope I find a position that will better fit my expertise and experience." I'm not sure if she caught my sardonic tone, she might be too thick in the head to comprehend anything.


----------



## .95596

When you become known as the student who does his/her assignments, actually reads the textbooks, takes notes, etc. and other students always approach you to ask to see your assignments, notes, ask advice, etc. because they waited 'till the last minute or didn't make the concerted effort to apply themselves to their studies....

Makes me feel like:









I should honestly be paid or receive a T.A. or assitantship position for the load of rubbish I have to deal with from unprepared students on a daily basis, utterly ridiculous...


----------



## .95596

When students who have an assitantship and get their tuition waived completely complain about the work that they have to do to get their tuition waived and receive a stipend. In all honesty, if I was able to even *get* an assistanship I would be grateful! I wouldn't dare moan and complain because there are other students who would love to have that same position, even with 'all the tedious work'...


----------



## laura024

shyguy1990 said:


> When students who have an assitantship and get their tuition waived completely complain about the work that they have to do to get their tuition waived and receive a stipend. In all honesty, if I was able to even *get* an assistanship I would be grateful! I wouldn't dare moan and complain because there are other students who would love to have that same position, even with the 'all the tedious work'...


I'd do whatever they friggin wanted me to do if I got an assistantship that included a tuition waiver and stipend!

When other girls at school ask what I'm going to do over the weekend:

What I act like I'm doing:









What I'm really going to do:


----------



## .95596

When the instructor *has* to grant an extension for a term project because some students were complaining that they couldn't finish it in a timely manner even though the instructor gave us well over a month's notice in advance and the date is clearly posted in the syllabus!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> When other girls at school ask what I'm going to do over the weekend:
> 
> What I act like I'm doing:
> 
> What I'm really going to do:


Same here. I know that is "healthy" to go out and be social, but most of the things university students do: drink, party, club, etc. don't interest me in the slightest.

I'd rather do quiet things like: go to a museum, go trail-hiking, read a good book, or just watch a movie at home.

It sucks being in the minority and having people treat you like an old person because of the things you enjoy are considered things only "retired people enjoy."


----------



## .95596

When you proofread a fellow student's paper, because they asked you to, and it is riddled with numerous grammatical errors and misspellings (worse yet is that his/her Bachelor's degree was in English)...Geez Louise!


----------



## .95596

When you wake up very early to get to school and spend almost the entire day in the computer lab attempting to work on assignments, study, etc., but other students keep bothering you to help them with their assignments...

I should be offered a TA position for all the assistance I give my fellow students...










Not like anyone at my uni gives a flying flip, as proved by my still being job-less after having many interviews and no offers. I'm so desperate now that I will accept any position they offer me...


----------



## .95596

When people ask you how well you did on an exam and if you did better than they did then they scowl, ignore you, or treat you like dirt because you actually put effort into studying, unlike them.










And if they are really hostile:


----------



## laura024

When you're giving a presentation and you stumble over your words










Later seeing your grade


----------



## .95596

Trying to plan for classes for next term and the classes that you want to take aren't offered at the best times or overlap one another with their time slots...


----------



## BreezyBre

When someone chews food or gum right behind me when I'm actually trying to listen to a lecture


----------



## .95596

BreezyBre said:


> When someone chews food or gum right behind me when I'm actually trying to listen to a lecture


The worst! Or if they are eating something. I don't mind if they are having a small snack,but some students bring some meals to lecture hall from fast food joints and that stuff penetrates the whole room. It is even worse if they are smacking their lips whilst eating, what animals!


----------



## .95596

When you're in lecture/lab and people try to talk to you or ask you questions when you are intently trying to concentrate on taking notes and listening to the instructor...


----------



## .95596

When you are trying to carry a conversation with another student and some other student tries to interject himself/herself into the conversation when you are trying to speak...


----------



## .95596

When you turn to cutting your own hair due to a mixture of wanting to save money and your SA overwhelming you at the barber's...


----------



## .95596

When other students pity you because they think that your method of unwinding at the end of a busy week is odd because you don't go out drinking with everyone else and spend money frivolously...

(_Honestly, I would rather sit at home and watch a movie after a hectic week than go out and get drunk_).

When they pity me and my "frugal" lifestyle...


----------



## .95596

When you are greeting another student and you think his/her outstretched meant as a handshake, but he/she really meant to high five you and it ends up being severely awkward...


----------



## .95596

Being stuck in the university computer lab for most of the day because you have to study, write a paper, or do an assignment...


----------



## .95596

When you try to be nice and send your classmates: practice tests, papers, study material, assignments, etc., and they never respond saying thank you or even thank you in person...


----------



## .95596

When you start feeling a bit unwell and thoughts of missing class run through your head and you hope you won't be ill...


----------



## .95596

When students complain that they are dirt poor and can't afford anything, yet; they go out drinking; they go to restaurants; plus they waste their money on frivolous things...

When they start complaining about their limited means of living I'm like:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Waiting slightly apprehensively to move back to uni after the holidays, with housemates that one is awkwardly kind-of-friends with......


----------



## wmu'14

shyguy1990 said:


> When students complain that they are dirt poor and can't afford anything, yet; they go out drinking; they go to restaurants; plus they waste their money on frivolous things...
> 
> When they start complaining about their limited means of living I'm like:


Absolutely HATE that.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Waiting slightly apprehensively to move back to uni after the holidays, with housemates that one is awkwardly kind-of-friends with......


At least you know them sort of, that's better than rooming with a bunch of strangers. I see your point though, I hope things aren't too awkward or bad for you.


----------



## .95596

wmu'14 said:


> Absolutely HATE that.


I have to deal with the fact that my "friend group" in my master's programme want to go out and hit the town almost every day. They say that they are poor and can't afford much, but they can afford to spend money on drinks and what not.

I really want to just do free things; I guess I am either really frugal or I am the only one with financial constraints...

My impression of them:


----------



## laura024

Arriving a little early to meet people to work on a project and waiting on them because they're late or don't even show up


----------



## .95596

When you send students a copy of your assignment and they keep contacting you to ask you questions that can be answered if they just looked at how you did the assignment...


----------



## laura024

shyguy1990 said:


> When you send students a copy of your assignment and they keep contacting you to ask you questions that can be answered if they just looked at how you did the assignment...


You send them your assignments? I could see answering a few of their questions or doing a quick peer review, but shouldn't they do it all on their own? You can't be sure they won't plagiarize off you.


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> You send them your assignments? I could see answering a few of their questions or doing a quick peer review, but shouldn't they do it all on their own? You can't be sure they won't plagiarize off you.


I just got tired of people bombarding me with questions in the computer lab every time about how to do our stats assignments that I just decided to send them a copy of my pre-finished assignment.

The big trouble everyone is having is writing computer code for our statistical analysis system program on the computer. It isn't plagiarizing since the instructor gives everyone a set layout with an exact code to put into the computer program. All we have to do is follow the code and put in our data manually and retrieve the results.

The problem is many students don't want to put in the effort, and so they always turn to me since I am in the computer lab every day, usually. Plus, I finish the assignments well before the due date so they think I know my way around data entry.


----------



## .95596

When there is an iffy question on an exam; the wording to a question is tricky; or the instructor marks you off on a question you answered correctly. Then you have to gather all your evidence to support your claim about how you answered the question. And when you confront the instructor, in an attempt to argue your case as to your why you answered the question the way you did, the instructor won't concede and give you credit...


----------



## .95596

When other students open up to you about their relationships and you are unable to offer anything helpful or are lost in how to respond to whatever they tell you...

All you can do is stand there and attempt to make agreeable facial expressions to show a bit of empathy for them to lessen the awkwardness of the situation.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> I just got tired of people bombarding me with questions in the computer lab every time about how to do our stats assignments that I just decided to send them a copy of my pre-finished assignment.
> 
> The problem is many students don't want to put in the effort, and so they always turn to me since I am in the computer lab every day, usually. Plus, I finish the assignments well before the due date so they think I know my way around data entry.


 The vast bulk of work on my course is to be done individually. I am so grateful for this. 









The little group work I have done has been fine, but I hear plenty of stories......... being stuck with wasters must be awful.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> The vast bulk of work on my course is to be done individually. I am so grateful for this.
> 
> The little group work I have done has been fine, but I hear plenty of stories......... being stuck with wasters must be awful.


Our's is supposed to be "individual work" too, but the TA's are usually not around to help. I've grown accustomed to group work and all its shortcomings, I kind of gave up fighting because it gets no where in these groups.

I was told that group projects were meant to prepare us for working in teams in the real world when we have careers. However, in the real world if my co-workers acted the way my group members at university did, then they would be fired in a heartbeat.










They ought to revise the whole group project set-up. The one's who are slackers should be removed from the class or at least be given a failing grade.


----------



## .95596

Grant writing, need I say more?


----------



## .95596

When you compile a whole list of things to complete: assignments, studying, etc., and you try to complete them; however, you just lack the motivation and just procrastinate a bit more...


----------



## .95596

When you just feel like throwing in the towel and want to just get on with your life and start a career, especially since you have been in school for almost two decades...










Now thinking about it, having spent the majority of my life confined in an educational system really is quite a depressing epiphany.

Kind of feels like I am trapped without any escape route out:


----------



## .95596

When an instructor promises that she will add you as her research assistant, but then informs you a month later that she doesn't have the ability to because of funds; however, she recently got an assistant, that inquired about that same position after you did, who has less experience than you do for that specific position...


----------



## .95596

When you have multiple exams, projects, and assignments on your birthday and you can't even catch a breather to take time out for yourself on your day- of which you spend alone, as usual...



















And then birthdays just end up being pretty meaningless. Especially when with increasing age you're reminded of how pointless life is and how hallow everything has become...


----------



## .95596

When other students believe that you ought to be in a relationship and try to set you up with other people so that you can "get laid." When you tell them that you aren't interested in any relationships, let alone sexual ones, they don't take it to heart and think you need to have sex, ASAP.


----------



## .95596

When you walk into a room or area on campus and everyone stops what they are doing and look at you, then you begin to feel awkward and self-conscious...


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Best. Thread. Ever. Thanks for the laughs.

This isn't necessarily university-related, but anyhow.

*When you make an exception to go out with friends to please them.
*









*When you try to make small talk. 
*























*When everyone seems to know their purpose but you. *

















*When you've had a full day of lectures and you feel overloaded with information. 
*









*When people attempt to ask you something personal you're not comfortable with. 
*


----------



## lampshadesonfire

*When people ask you what you've been doing over the weekend.
*









*When you're sitting with friends but somehow everyone decided their smartphone was more important.
*









*When you've made plans with friends but everyone bails out in the end and you're left on your own.
*









*When your expectations of the intelligence of university students don't quite meet reality.
*









*University in general.
*


----------



## .95596

*^*

I agree to all of those, especially the one about the one about the smartphones and "hanging out." That kinda stuff really makes me go bananas.

At the moment one of my few remaining mates from high school decided to break our friendship because I can't come down and see him and take time out from university.

Doesn't look like there is anything that can be done to patch things up. We didn't really have many mutual interests and he wanted to take me to a strip club :afr

Oh well...









(_I didn't really try, I just wanted to use this gif since it has been gathering dust in my archives_)


----------



## .95596

When you sit down in an honest attempt to finish a paper or assignment, but you get distracted by the internet instead...










And then you finally admit to yourself that you weren't really so steadfast in attempting to complete your pre-determined task:


----------



## .95596

When you do all the work right, yet the instructor takes off credit because your answer was 0.004 off. Ugh, maths...



















By the way, the instructor marked it correct, yet took off two points...


----------



## .95596

Being called on in class to read aloud from the text because you are the only one who brought the required text to class...


----------



## .95596

When you are graded on if you post a response to a topic, in the online discussion threads for your class, and other students wait to reply to the thread until you post to the thread first. That way they can just agree with whatever you wrote to just get credit for the assignment instead of actually posting their own ideas to further the discussion topic...


----------



## .95596

When you make weird noises after reflecting on embarrassing, awkward situations you have been in and you forget that you are surrounded by other students since you are lost in your thoughts. Then you have another awkward situation to add to your memory to reflect on later, ugh....










Perhaps at 0:52 of this clip will clarify what I tried to explain above:


----------



## .95596

When you have to provide feedback and critique another student's paper and fear how he/she might respond to your criticism. Then you decide to sod it all because he/she wrote a completely rubbish paper because he/she didn't invest any time and rushed last minute. (_As proven by the 23:50 submission time of the online paper when the deadline was at 23:59_).

Now I'm like:









I really don't care anymore what other students may think of me, I'm just tired of living in constant fear of what their opinions of me are (_Or worse, what I think their opinion is of me whilst reflecting upon it inside my head._)


----------



## .95596

When you reserve a study room at the library and the students who previously rented it left it in a terrible state that can be likened to if pigs where let loose...

And when you walk in you're like:


----------



## .95596

When you can't finish your assignments or study because there is a roach in your house or room...


----------



## .95596

When you stress out and worry if you might fail an exam or do miserably in a course...

Kinda feels like:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> Being called on in class to read aloud from the text because you are the only one who brought the required text to class...


 I do remember a seminar or two when only I and one of the foreign students who doesn't talk much had read the reading. That feeling of "Oh dear, it looks like I will be leading the discussion today..........." - Which with my degree can be okay if I have some decent ideas, but other times....... just no.

Anything is better than being completely unprepared and worrying about being called on, and having to bluff.....


----------



## lisbeth

I arrived at uni yesterday and I was there for two hours before some entitled ******* was complaining to me about how it's "not fair" that students from low income families get the full grant. I am getting the full grant. Shut up.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I'm currently thinking about all the loud fun people are going to be having in the first few weeks of uni, not helped by being awkwardly almost friends with housemates, plus the lads (laddish lads from lad-land, although in fairness they could be much worse), from my football team.










I look forward to being 3 weeks in and everything being much calmer......


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

lisbeth said:


> I arrived at uni yesterday and I was there for two hours before some entitled ******* was complaining to me about how it's "not fair" that students from low income families get the full grant. I am getting the full grant.


Haha, me too! I have heard that moan a few times. Upper-middle class kids, eh? They won't let us have anything!!!


----------



## lisbeth

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I'm currently thinking about all the loud fun people are going to be having in the first few weeks of uni, not helped by being awkwardly almost friends with housemates, plus the lads (laddish lads from lad-land, although in fairness they could be much worse), from my football team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to being 3 weeks in and everything being much calmer......


I'm going through that right now and the awkwardness is tangible. I'm making such an effort to suppress my SA and socialise and meet people and it's just exhausting. People are exhausting.












Donnie in the Dark said:


> Haha, me too! I have heard that moan a few times. Upper-middle class kids, eh? They won't let us have anything!!!


IT'S SO GROSS.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

lisbeth said:


> I'm going through that right now and the awkwardness is tangible. I'm making such an effort to suppress my SA and socialise and meet people and it's just exhausting. People are exhausting.


 That's a fair way to describe it. My anxiety isn't awful, but it is enough. Putting the smile on and being as cheery as people expect is, as you say, just exhausting.
I'd say that in the last year that has been my main reason to avoid social stuff or certain people. Not fear, so much, as I just can't face the sheer effort. I do value the time spent with people I feel okay around.


----------



## laura024

Majorly fail a section of the GRE and realize this could be your demise


----------



## .95596

lisbeth said:


> I arrived at uni yesterday and I was there for two hours before some entitled ******* was complaining to me about how it's "not fair" that students from low income families get the full grant. I am getting the full grant. Shut up.


I'm sure that in your case you really need the grant, so they were just being a bunch of pricks to low-income students.

However, in the States it is grants for students are a particular problem here, in my region at least. For example, many students are simply given grants and scholarships because of the citizenship status of their parents or because they might come from a certain demographic. The problem begins with the parameters of the grant since they are usually given an excess toward university, because of their "situaitions". They can then spend that excess money outside of university for clubs, strip-joints, etc because they are given more than they need and there are no limitations.

Meanwhile, I am a postgraduate with loans for undergrad and having to shell out loans for postgrad; while, there is a growing majority of students who are getting a full-ride when they have sod-poor grades and are wasting precious grant money, which a student who really valued his/her education could really use.

I'm sorry for this rant, but I really am just sick and tired of working my butt of and getting shoved to the ground when it comes to funding, finding a job, and university in general. Seems like in the States that one's academic standing and hard work holds less significance than one's race and welfare status


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> That's a fair way to describe it. My anxiety isn't awful, but it is enough. Putting the smile on and being as cheery as people expect is, as you say, just exhausting.
> I'd say that in the last year that has been my main reason to avoid social stuff or certain people. Not fear, so much, as I just can't face the sheer effort. I do value the time spent with people I feel okay around.


Exactly the same for me too! I think it is being introverted too a bit because one needs to recharge and get some quiet time in after socialising with others, at least for me that's the case. I am alright with most people, I just can't deal with them for extend periods of time without any respite.


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> Majorly fail a section of the GRE and realize this could be your demise


Don't worry, I'm sure that they will take the highest score overall when yiu try again. At least now you have a feel for it and you know what to expect and how to study for it.

I only took it once and didn't study too much, on account of my having to take over 3 group projects by myself, and I did extremely average, lol. I know that it isn't great, but committees do look at an applicants complete profile with GRE scores as just an indicator.


----------



## .95596

When you have applied to so many campus job positions that when you finally do get a call you completely forget what position it actually it is that you applied to...


----------



## .95596

When you come home after classes and find that the rubbish collector hasn't taken the bags out of your bin, now the bin is covered in maggots, ugh. Now there is a bug infestation at hand.


----------



## .95596

When you try to get in contact with an instructor through email and going to his/her office, but he/she never responds or is never there...

Kinda feels like they are hiding:


----------



## .95596

When some students are in disbelief or shock that you can do something so menial and then they blow it out of proportion.

(For example, during a study group this weekend the collar on my shirt was sticking up at the point, so I made a comment about how I need to starch it next time I iron. Then someone in the group was all surprised and said, "You really know what starch is and how to iron?! It really irritated me, especially the snarky tone she used, it wasn't necessary on her part in the slightest.)

Makes me feel like:


----------



## laura024

shyguy1990 said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure that they will take the highest score overall when yiu try again. At least now you have a feel for it and you know what to expect and how to study for it.


There's no way I'm taking it again.


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> There's no way I'm taking it again.


I know that feeling exactly. Being stuck in a room for 5 hours on end taking that test is torture, especially with 6 cameras surrounding you. Plus the price is ridiculous!


----------



## laura024

shyguy1990 said:


> I know that feeling exactly. Being stuck in a room for 5 hours on end taking that test is torture, especially with 6 cameras surrounding you. Plus the price is ridiculous!


Exactly. I'm hoping this school will give me a chance. :afr I don't think I could score high on math even if I studied a lot.


----------



## .95596

I really am upset that I just spent money on an online purchase. I know I should be more abstemious with finances, but I needed some new waterproofs for when I am out cycling to campus, especially with winter coming. I guess I can self-justify it with my birthday this Saturday and I can treat it as a gift to myself. Plus I got 20% on top of the sale for the item, so I guess it was a steal and not a splurge.

What I bought:












I really wish I had money to spend...










Oh, the things I would buy after I pay off my loans!


----------



## Ledgarden

Damn there's a few things I really want to post but I have no clue where to get gifs.


----------



## .95596

Ledgarden said:


> Damn there's a few things I really want to post but I have no clue where to get gifs.


You can just go to any search engine and use the image search, type in a keyword that you want to use then put GIF after that word and GIFs will pop up accordingly. That's how I find mine. Sometimes I just browse around and save some that I want to use later.


----------



## .95596

Getting locked out of a lab or classroom:


----------



## .95596

When you actually complete your assignments and other students say that "you have too much time on your hands"...










All because you prioritized your time while they did not...


----------



## laura024

When students are loudly talking and laughing with their friends in the library or computer lab where people are trying to work


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> When students are loudly talking and laughing with their friends in the library or computer lab where people are trying to work


Geez, I just dealt with this load of crap today. I was sitting in the Biostatistics computer lab, reserved for postgraduates, reviewing for midterms and in plomps in some noisy undergrads to goof off on the computers.

I really don't understand why they would come into the Biostats lab when there are 8 other computer labs on campus. For feck's sake if one is studying quietly then why can't others take notice and not disturb the peace. Besides they were group cheating on an exam too, what a waste of human life...

Wish I had the moxie to tell them off, I've just been so exhausted lately.


----------



## .95596

When other students ask if you can "help them out" with their exams...










Honestly, they ought to have put more effort in. I'm in *NO* way gonna help them. Besides, this is a master's level course and excellent study skills are required...


----------



## .95596

When the thought crosses your mind that these students might be out in the work force some day...










In all honesty, I say that more than half the students I come across on a daily basis amaze me that they actually where placed into university.


----------



## .95596

I have an online midterm exam with a scheduled posting at 00:01, why would it open at such an inconvenient time, ugh!


----------



## .95596

When you are looking for airplane tickets for your study abroad programme, which is in a developing country half-way around the world, and when the ticket prices appear on your screen you're like...










Even when using a student discount website to search; plus, I still need to get another ticket to even get to my destination on top of this ticket:










I really need a grant now, or some type of funding...


----------



## .95596

When it feels like you are the only student in your online class because no one is participating in the online discussion topics and assignments...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

That plane ticket is crazily expensive! :/ I hope you can find some kind of funding help.

Well I'm back in my student house. Saying hi to everyone went fine, but rather unhappily there is going to be a bit of a house party tonight. I'm tired and shy and I just want things to be quiet. I'll try to show my face a bit, and hope they piss off to the clubs early.
(my mental reaction to hearing this bad news)









The annoying thing is, the mutual acquaintances that I would actually like to see don't seem to be involved.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> That plane ticket is crazily expensive! :/ I hope you can find some kind of funding help.
> 
> Well I'm back in my student house. Saying hi to everyone went fine, but rather unhappily there is going to be a bit of a house party tonight. I'm tired and shy and I just want things to be quiet. I'll try to show my face a bit, and hope they piss off to the clubs early.
> (my mental reaction to hearing this bad news)
> 
> The annoying thing is, the mutual acquaintances that I would actually like to see don't seem to be involved.


Thanks, I hope I can find something else besides delving into my account or my parent's. That price is actually cheaper, if I left from the major airport closer to me then that one would have been $5,334, not including the fee for placing my car in the covered car park for a month.










That's excellent that things weren't too awkward moving into the house. I hope all bodes well tonight and they won't bother you with a party. Do you think you might slip out and have a night all to yourself out in the city?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> That's excellent that things weren't too awkward moving into the house. I hope all bodes well tonight and they won't bother you with a party. Do you think you might slip out and have a night all to yourself out in the city?


 The temptation to pull a fast fade is significant. I could spend the evening walking along the canal and then the path alongside the river, listening to music and being on my own. I feel a little awkward doing it on the first day back, but then again.......


----------



## .95596

I've given up any hopes of forming any sort of productive study group with my fellow peers. I planned what we were gonna study and made a practice exam, but they just wanted to jabber on about things irrelevant to the class material. After all the work I went through to plan I feel like:


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> The temptation to pull a fast fade is significant. I could spend the evening walking along the canal and then the path alongside the river, listening to music and being on my own. I feel a little awkward doing it on the first day back, but then again.......


That sounds like a great thing to do to relax before you start back at university. I wouldn't think it odd or awkward. People will think that you are a pensive scholar looking for inspiration along the canal.


----------



## .95596

When people always ask you why you are dressed up when you wear anything besides t-shirts and gym shorts. It's really annoying trying to study and students always approaching me asking why I am all dressed up...


----------



## .95596

I guess that no instructors or university associates check their email. It is really annoying trying to contact an instructor who is never on campus, why even be an instructor at all if one doesn't have the capacity to be available at all? It's hard to get anything accomplished if there is no communication.


----------



## .95596

Whenever I give a presentation in class/lab it is as if I am looking into a void because students are either asleep, have their heads down, or are fiddling with their mobiles. What happened to showing respect to those presenting and having some decency?

Me as a presenter:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## .95596

*I LOVE, LOVE, ABSOLUTELY LOVE *it when students whine and complain about why the couldn't finish a paper or project when they were given more than a month to complete the simple task!!










(In all honesty, I put my coursework before eating and sleeping, always. I prioritize my time accordingly to make room for everything. So what if you're going to be out of town for a weekend, you were given almost *two months* to complete a *10 page paper* you dolt!)

Now please quit disrupting the class, you incompetent student. Go back to playing with your IPhone and let those of us that actually want to be at university learn.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> party. Do you think you might slip out and have a night all to yourself out in the city?


 Update: I didn't make my escape in time, and so in the end I just stayed in my room listening to music on my mp3 and pretending not be in- I even ignored my housemate asking loudly if I was in :b Doing stuff like that doesn't make me feel bad anymore, I accept that there are things I want to do (sometimes I have to push myself for these), and things I genuinely have no interest in. 
I had a nice text-conversation with my girlfriend too (not at uni), which was good. Long text conversations do always make me wonder why we didn't just talk on the phone properly, but a lot better than nothing.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> When people always ask you why you are dressed up when you wear anything besides t-shirts and gym shorts. It's really annoying trying to study and students always approaching me asking why I am all dressed up...


 Hahaha yeah, if you wear a nice shirt people think it is "dressing up". I like to dress quite nice but I don't like the comments on it because there always seems to be a little bit of suspicion behind them.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Update: I didn't make my escape in time, and so in the end I just stayed in my room listening to music on my mp3 and pretending not be in- I even ignored my housemate asking loudly if I was in :b Doing stuff like that doesn't make me feel bad anymore, I accept that there are things I want to do (sometimes I have to push myself for these), and things I genuinely have no interest in.
> I had a nice text-conversation with my girlfriend too (not at uni), which was good. Long text conversations do always make me wonder why we didn't just talk on the phone properly, but a lot better than nothing.


I was that way too, I just pretended I was sleeping or just watched something on my computer with the lights off so they wouldn't think I was there. I'm surprised they didn't try to ring up your mobile, that's what usually happened to me.

It's good that it doesn't bother you anymore or make you feel bad. It just makes me feel a bit awkward at times, but I always have good excuses on why I can't/couldn't go.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Hahaha yeah, if you wear a nice shirt people think it is "dressing up". I like to dress quite nice but I don't like the comments on it because there always seems to be a little bit of suspicion behind them.


Exactly. I was dressed all smart in a suite and a necktie for an interview and a fellow classmate was passing me by when I was studying at a table and she slinked over to comment on my clothing. She then preceded to ask if I did the maths assignment that was due...tricky, tricky, lol


----------



## .95596

When you have to critique another student's paper and it is obvious that she didn't even read or follow the specific instructions that the professor gave as to the format of the paper and required content...

Whilst reading it I'm like:


----------



## CristianNC

Class participation worth 40% of the final grade IN A MATH CLASS?! Are you for real?! I knew 90% of what the was asked in class today but didn't want (or care, or was afraid of speaking publicly, whatever) to give the answer myself, I just doodled the answers in my notebook.


----------



## .95596

CristianNC said:


> Class participation worth 40% of the final grade IN A MATH CLASS?! Are you for real?! I knew 90% of what the was asked in class today but didn't want (or care, or was afraid of speaking publicly, whatever) to give the answer myself, I just doodled the answers in my notebook.


Geez Louise! That's a lot just for mere participation! I actually participated a bit today in class because no one was going to answer the question that the instructor asked and I felt bad letting him hang on his question there in front of the class.


----------



## .95596

When the professor puts material on the exam that he covered the class before (but said wasn't going to be on the exam); that he never assigned to read; or simply material that you don't know what source it's from...


----------



## .95596

When people label you as a swot because you turn in you paper early to the instructor, since you managed your time accordingly and didn't wait until the last minute like every one else in your class. Then when it comes time for your peers to review your paper and critique it, so that you can make revisions, no one will touch it or even look at it...

I don't get how students can be this hateful and childish, especially in a postgraduate programme...


----------



## .95596

I got my 5th University campus job rejection today.

It turns out having one's Bachelor's Degree and being a Postgraduate student is considered "less experience" than an undergraduate student who doesn't even hold a degree, or who hasn't taken the required coursework necessary for that specific position.

I guess I'm "just not that qualified enough" to hold campus jobs that don't even require a degree at all.

_(By the way all those quotations are exact excerpts from rejection letters I got through email, verbatim)._


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I just got my student loan. Less money than last year, plus rent went up (not by much, but still!). 
I worked out my weekly budget and it's not great, especially considering I want t save some money for the holidays and for xmas presents.
I'm trying to find a small amount of part time work, but I really don't want to do customer service, and all the care support worker stuff seems to necessitate driving.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## .95596

I'm really sick and tired of people at university saying that they will put in a good word for me when it comes to prospective jobs or research opportunities.

I don't mean to sound like a paragon or anything, but in all honesty I always keep to true to my word whenever I say I will help someone out. Even when I am busy I prioritize other's needs accordingly. I noticed on SAD that many others feel this way too, so it might just be that we are more empathetic and considerate than the general population.

Still it is quite irksome being considerate to others without any reciprocation. One can be so altruistic only for so long before they lose it big time...


----------



## .95596

What I feel like doing to every student in my online class:


----------



## Greenleaf62

When you have so much homework to do all the time, and you can't even be happy when you get caught up because there are projects and other future assignments to think about.


----------



## Puppet Master

Applying, getting in, meeting with an academic adviser, a disability counselor, financial aid, and planning to use college to meet people only to realize you want to leave the state and thus want to keep your distance from all people killing the whole point of going away. Not to mention having family get annoyed at that fact even before you start.










Guess I'll be spending all of my non class time either at the rec center training, at Karate, or in my apartment. No college experience for me.


----------



## .95596

What I wish I could do to every single twät that I have had an interview with at university in the past two months:


----------



## lisbeth

Sleazy guys making invasive comments and expecting you to laugh, but they're your flatmates so you can't react without making the next year really awkward.


----------



## .95596

When it is your birthday and you are watching life slip past you and all that your life has been composed of so far is just education. I really hate my birthdays now ever since coming to universities. I am just reminded of how old I am becoming and how much I regret certain decisions.

Plus, I have had exams every week during my birthday, today is no exception to that awful phenomenon...


----------



## .95596

When people say that University will be the best time of your life and to enjoy it. Then before you know it you are a postgraduate student and you still don't get what they meant.

I guess the few of us who don't like getting drunk and going to parties didn't experience those "great times" at university, oh well. I don't regret not fulfilling those things.


----------



## .95596

Apparently, when you interview at university and they say that they will call you at the end of the week to notify you about the position it either means that if they don't contact you then you didn't get the job, or that it is code for you didn't get the job...


----------



## .95596

Trying to get a study abroad programme from another university accepted by your current university, then having to fight your way through all the red tape, forms, etc to make any serious head-way...

In a few months I see myself becoming quite deranged from all the unnecessary stress and worry...


----------



## .95596

When you are quietly reading a book or perusing through study notes and some other students try to start a conversation with you when all you want is to just read...


----------



## .95596

When an undergraduate who doesn't even have a degree or experience is considered more qualified than a postgraduate student who has a degree and the required experience for an entry level position...










I'm getting really sick of dealing with this B.S.!


----------



## .95596

When you graduate from university with honours, top of class, with accolades, etc. and end up getting a below minimum wage position as a postgraduate in an entry-level job...


----------



## Puppet Master

Having to spend close to $90 and an unknown number of hours for some worthless orientation that will just cover **** you already know simply because your new under the guise of nonsense like "meeting the staff" and "meeting other new students". I really have no interest in hearing general bull**** when I've already met with every ****ing office to get the stuff personalized!


----------



## .95596

Puppet Master said:


> Having to spend close to $90 and an unknown number of hours for some worthless orientation that will just cover **** you already know simply because your new under the guise of nonsense like "meeting the staff" and "meeting other new students". I really have no interest in hearing general bull**** when I've already met with every ****ing office to get the stuff personalized!


Orientations of all varieties are pretty much worthless and all-together useless. There are just an excuse for extroverts to talk and blab on about things that no one really gives a hoot about.

I feel your pain and aggravation.


----------



## .95596

I know I went over this one prior, but I really hate having to make up excuses for when people always ask me "what I am all dressed up for." I guess if I conform to the tattered jeans, t-shirt, jorts, etc., then I wouldn't be accosted with such questions.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Having to find references for part time work, without having almost any prior work experience. Plus the general hassle of the application stuff.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Having to find references for part time work, without having almost any prior work experience. Plus the general hassle of the application stuff.


Same with me! I just got accepted for a part time position tutoring at university and they said none of my references answered when they were phoned. So I just gave them my aunt's and fourth cousin once-removed's phone number, they don't share my surname so it's fine.

As of now, I have to fill out about 50 plus pages of paper, half dealing with if I am a "native citizen of the U.S.of A." and the others are miscellaneous and deal with my income, arrest history, and drug use. Sweet Jesus.

--Not to say that I have done any of the latter, so I have nothing to fear. It's just the tediousness of it all the paperwork that is off-putting.


----------



## .95596

When your fellow students collectively decide to be hateful and not critique your paper so you can't re-submit it for a grade, all because you are labeled as a swot since you actually do all your assignments and submit them on time.

The peer-critiques are their way of seeking "revenge and punishing you," insofar as you are unable to submit a paper without the revisions given the student critiques...

And you being your Aristotelian self:










In regards to their actions you're like:


----------



## .95596

When all you do is give to other students and when you deny them something they ask for then *they* are the ones that call you selfish when all you have ever done was allowed them to take from you without ever asking for anything in return ever!


----------



## .95596

When a whole lot of twits think that they can kick you out of the public computer lab because they "reserved the lab," what a load of pure and utter crap. It is called public for a reason and there are multiple other labs that can be reserved that aren't public. And let's be honest, they aren't going to use the lab to do anything productive.


----------



## lisbeth

Sharing a kitchen with people who have no sense of personal hygiene


----------



## .95596

People ringing up your phone or texting you incessantly because they want to study with you and you just want to be left alone for a bit...


----------



## .95596

When you have to read over other students papers and they do not follow the required format correctly even though the professor specified the exact format to use and gave a guideline to follow...


----------



## lisbeth

Freshers flu.


----------



## .95596

When you share your Bertie Botts Every Flavour Beans with other students and they have no idea what they are or that they are from the Harry Potter novels/series...










I'm like:


----------



## .95596

When students only talk to you because they want to know the answers to assignments or anything else academically related, but they only see you as an entity and not a human being that wants to be treated as anything else besides a doormat to be trampled on and used...


----------



## .95596

When you help other students on their assignments or take home exams/quizzes and they don't even thank you for helping them get an A...then you begin to think you're such a sap for stooping so low as to assist them in their ineptitude...

Makes you feel like:


----------



## .95596

*RANT:*

When students implore the instructor for an extension on an assignment and they either wait until the last minute to finish the assignment, or they just regurgitate information onto a paper without forming a clear, cohesive paper where they synthesize their claims in a defined format....Honestly, this is a *Master's programme*. If they can't complete the work at a refined level then they should seriously just piss off, especially if they were granted an extension after they begged and stated that they "_needed more time to create a good paper_". Ugh!

I feel like saying to them:


----------



## .95596

When students don't replenish the paper supply or ink toner in the printer in the computer lab when they are the last ones to use the printer...


----------



## .95596

Nothing better then starting out the week with a bunch of job rejection emails from positions that you applied for on campus...


----------



## .95596

When students who I don't even know approach me when I am studying, reading, etc. and ask me if I can watch over their stuff...










And if I oblige and they don't even say thank you in return:


----------



## lisbeth

When you've been here a little less than a month and everyone is already stressing about who to share a house with next year.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

woken up by the sound of drunk people coming back from their night out. They act like immature teenagers when drunk, it's pathetic.


----------



## xerces

Professors say they require attendance and i'm like...


----------



## lisbeth

Having to write a long essay on a book you didn't even understand


----------



## Pen

just been reading the posts on here

wow.... uni must suck


----------



## laura024

Trying to make a left turn before the light turns red but having to wait for a long line of cars going straight and a huge group of students walking across the street


----------



## .95596

laura024 said:


> Trying to make a left turn before the light turns red but having to wait for a long line of cars going straight and a huge group of students walking across the street


This happened to me just yesterday when I was traveling around the historic district downtown near the other university and there was no stoplight or stop sign, yet I still yielded to the pedestrians crossing. I was waiting for a long time, so I had to inch forward to show that I needed to turn right onto the other road...no pedestrians would let me through; instead, they kept going around my car so that I couldn't budge even an inch...










I guess that even considerate drivers get trampled on...


----------



## .95596

When the circuit breaker in your flat goes all out of wack because your neighbor decides to throw a party and drain all the electricity...

Worse yet if you are cooking or are attempting to study or do an assignment...

At first it's like:










Then it's like:


----------



## .95596

When a student complains that the professor won't round up his/her grade when it clearly states in the syllabus that an A constitutes a 90%-100%. Then that student starts saying that the professor is a horrible and start spreading lies to other students just because he/she weren't treated as an exception to the syllabus.


----------



## nrelax11

They should be happy an A is 90% Most of my schooling has been 96-100% is an A.


----------



## .95596

nrelax11 said:


> They should be happy an A is 90% Most of my schooling has been 96-100% is an A.


Mine ised to be 94-100 was an A, and then 90-93.999999 was an A-. Then in my Masters programme they decided to get rid of - and + since they were a subject of great controversy.


----------



## .95596

lisbeth said:


> When you've been here a little less than a month and everyone is already stressing about who to share a house with next year.


A few of my friends from my Masters programme want to share either a flat or a house next term...since I have a nice 1 bed flat without any flatmates I "graciously" declined. I really can't live with any other people after my experiences as an undergraduate.

Besides, I already renewed my lease for the following year and got the application fee, service fee, moving fee, miscellaneous fees waived  Plus, when I renewed I got a $300 gift certificate to use wherever I want


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> A few of my friends from my Masters programme want to share either a flat or a house next term...since I have a nice 1 bed flat without any flatmates I "graciously" declined. I really can't live with any other people after my experiences as an undergraduate.
> 
> Besides, I already renewed my lease for the following year and got the application fee, service fee, moving fee, miscellaneous fees waived  Plus, when I renewed I got a $300 gift certificate to use wherever I want


 I'm really happy for you about this. All the stress of living with difficult people is going to melt away! 
I'm looking forward to hopefully renting my own place shortly after graduating. The people I share with aren't even difficult, but I really want some more private space.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I'm really happy for you about this. All the stress of living with difficult people is going to melt away!
> I'm looking forward to hopefully renting my own place shortly after graduating. The people I share with aren't even difficult, but I really want some more private space.


Thanks  It's not just my SA, it is the concept of living with others that is something I can't do. I have come to terms that it is nothing to be ashamed of or thought of as odd.

The only downside to one bed flats and studio singles is that they are a bit pricey. I got mine with all utilities included without a cap, a place for my car, meals every other day, and a washer and dryer in the unit. I sometimes feel like a King with such luxury, though I'm not in my flat that much.

You're lucky that you get along with your housemates. If you ever have to move elsewhere I hope you find a fantastic place.


----------



## .95596

When the instructor says that he will post grades by a certain day and then he/she takes FOREVER to post them. Then you wait anxiously and check frantically until they are posted...

In the midst of your panic you're like:










When your patience runs out after not knowing your grade:


----------



## Greenleaf62

When people don't pay attention to the syllabus. I was in class and our professor mentioned something about our final paper and this one girl was like "We have a final paper?" and then "When is it due?" I just felt like










And our professor even mentioned this paper recently. About a week ago we didn't have class so in an e-mail to us she said that it might be a good time to start thinking about what we'll write for that paper. It just really annoys me when people want to rely on the professor to tell them everything. :no


----------



## Puppet Master

Placement tests after taking and epically bombing a math one by being unable to answer a single ****ing question I no longer have the desire to go and hope the dump gets razed. ****ing hate all colleges hope they all get razed.


----------



## Crystsal

shyguy1990 said:


> *PEOPLE WHO WALK AT A GLACIAL PACE AND TAKE UP THE ENTIRE PAVEMENT!!!!!! ARGGGH!*


OMG this!! Every single day at my school. Its like move people!! Hurry up!! Some people have places to go..things to do!!


----------



## .95596

Puppet Master said:


> Placement tests after taking and epically bombing a math one by being unable to answer a single ****ing question I no longer have the desire to go and hope the dump gets razed. ****ing hate all colleges hope they all get razed.


Uggg, HATE those! As a freshman I scored on the border between Calculus and Trig, so I just took Calc and hated it. I took the language one and was able to score out of Spanish so I didn't have to take it. Placement tests are very tedious and a complete waste of time.


----------



## .95596

Greenleaf62 said:


> When people don't pay attention to the syllabus. I was in class and our professor mentioned something about our final paper and this one girl was like "We have a final paper?" and then "When is it due?" I just felt like
> 
> And our professor even mentioned this paper recently. About a week ago we didn't have class so in an e-mail to us she said that it might be a good time to start thinking about what we'll write for that paper. It just really annoys me when people want to rely on the professor to tell them everything. :no


This seems to be prevalent at every university. When I meet students in my online class out on campus class they always ask me why I post threads in the discussion area of the modules. When I say I do it because we are graded on our discussion posts they then proceed to freak out and say that it was never stated in the syllabus when it clearly is stated in *bold* and underlined text none the less....


----------



## .95596

When you chat with other students at uni and the complain that they don't have enough time to complete assignments or revise for exams, yet they have no job, don't volunteer, aren't active in clubs, and seem to have plenty of time to hit the shops, get drunk, and dine at restaurants....Please explain to me how you don't have enough time to devote to your studies.

Makes me feel like:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

My girlfriend was supposed to visit me this week, but cancelled. I haven't seen her (don't count skype) in a month, was looking forward to it, as I'm not close to anyone at uni.


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> My girlfriend was supposed to visit me this week, but cancelled. I haven't seen her (don't count skype) in a month, was looking forward to it, as I'm not close to anyone at uni.


Sorry about that. Hopefully you will get to see her soon. You should try to do something you enjoy this weekend and treat yourself so that you can get your mind off of being upset about not seeing her. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Raeden

Puppet Master said:


> Placement tests after taking and epically bombing a math one by being unable to answer a single ****ing question I no longer have the desire to go and hope the dump gets razed. ****ing hate all colleges hope they all get razed.


I fail to understand how it is the college's fault that you don't know how to do math. o.o;


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

shyguy1990 said:


> Sorry about that. Hopefully you will get to see her soon. You should try to do something you enjoy this weekend and treat yourself so that you can get your mind off of being upset about not seeing her. I hope you feel better soon.


 I went to the nearby seaside town for the day so I could have some alone time away from the uni and shared house, and it was nice. 
Thanks for the sympathy. I honestly never thought I would ever end up in a frustrating or complicated relationship. I rather arrogantly thought that I was too clever for that! Ah well..... I'm not dwelling too much on it for now. 
How's things with you?


----------



## .95596

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I went to the nearby seaside town for the day so I could have some alone time away from the uni and shared house, and it was nice.
> Thanks for the sympathy. I honestly never thought I would ever end up in a frustrating or complicated relationship. I rather arrogantly thought that I was too clever for that! Ah well..... I'm not dwelling too much on it for now.
> How's things with you?


Good for you, I ought to get out and about more myself. I hope that there is some resolution in your relationship and that everything smooths out. I am awful at romantic relationships so I tend to avoid them at all costs.

Things are fine with me at uni and work, thanks for asking. I'm hoping to get written into a grant soon so that I won't have to worry about relying my federal loan to cover my tuition partially. I'm applying to other assistantship positions also to better my chances of getting placement.

Right now it feels like it's:










I hope all is well with you too.


----------



## .95596

When you give lifts to students and they don't even offer any money to refill your car's depleted tank or even reciprocate your act of selflessness by displaying any small token of gratitude (e.g. by treating you to a movie or paying for a small drink or meal).

What you feel like they're in your car:


----------



## .95596

Trying to write a literature review and there is a lack of sources to support your paper...


----------



## .95596

Living in constant fear that your research articles will disappear off the internet, especially in the aftermath of the government shutdown; thus, leaving you without any references for your paper...


----------



## .95596

When you befriend other students on Facebook who seem to be your friends at uni, then you see that they enjoyed a night out all together and neglected to invite you even though you helped them all out with revising for exams and completing assignments...

Makes you feel like:










Or if you're utterly pissed off:


----------



## .95596

When you are trying to relax and have some down-time on the weekend and students ring up your mobile to ask questions about assignments/exams, which can certainly wait until the school week...


----------



## .95596

^
---worse yet is them trying to email you when you won't answer their calls...


----------



## cuppy

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I honestly never thought I would ever end up in a frustrating or complicated relationship. I rather arrogantly thought that I was too clever for that!


Don't we all


----------



## .95596

When you work on campus and they don't even have you properly entered into the system, so you won't be getting that paycheck at the end of the week as scheduled.

Not that there is that much on mine since I barely make minimum wage and only work a minimum of 6 hours a week, it's pathetic...


----------



## .95596

When students promise that they will put a good word in for you and recommend you for positions on campus, yet they never do...

(What makes it worse is that you went out of your way to help them and they never reciprocated your altruism).

Feels like:


----------



## lisbeth

When all you want is get drunk and go to the club and all anybody else wants to do is sit on your bed and watch movies


----------



## .95596

lisbeth said:


> When all you want is get drunk and go to the club and all anybody else wants to do is sit on your bed and watch movies


THIS IS ME!!!!

Especially after a long day of classes or work, all I want to do is lie down on the sofa and watch a bunch of movies or surf the internet.


----------



## lisbeth

shyguy1990 said:


> THIS IS ME!!!!
> 
> Especially after a long day of classes or work, all I want to do is lie down on the sofa and watch a bunch of movies or surf the internet.


My course is only eight hours a week and I have so much unspent energy and nothing to do with it. We need to swap flatmates.


----------



## cuppy

People clipping/filing their nails at school >_<









One person was filing their nails in class....right in the front row...
They even BLEW on their nails/file, all that nail-powder flying around D:


----------



## Puppet Master

shyguy1990 said:


> Uggg, HATE those! As a freshman I scored on the border between Calculus and Trig, so I just took Calc and hated it. I took the language one and was able to score out of Spanish so I didn't have to take it. Placement tests are very tedious and a complete waste of time.


Yup still not sure how it will work in the end since they don't even have the lower class something about some random crappy community college holding it on campus. All the information is vague all I know is I'm going to lose it if it ends up interfering with my Karate (since it's one of the only things that gives this life value).



Raeden said:


> I fail to understand how it is the college's fault that you don't know how to do math. o.o;


I don't recall saying it was.:blank


----------



## .95596

lisbeth said:


> My course is only eight hours a week and I have so much unspent energy and nothing to do with it. We need to swap flatmates.


Oh, wow. Eight hours a week. I have about 10, next term I'll have 11 plus my research. I actually have a one bed flat, so no flatmates 

Everyone always asks me if I'm lonely living in a 650 square foot flat, I just laugh at them for making such a comment. Living alone is the best decision I've made in my personal life.


----------



## .95596

When the head of the programme tries to contact you since they know you have a car and ask you to give a lift to a student, who you don't even know, to the airport at 4 AM in the morning. And they only give you two days notice...










_It's kind of funny that they come groveling to me when they never helped me with anything. Besides, why would I give a lift to a complete stranger at 4 AM when they could have just taken a cab to the airport? Lazy much?_

At 4 AM:


----------



## Raeden

Puppet Master said:


> I don't recall saying it was.:blank


I extrapolated that meaning due to the fact that your story was told in this sequence:

1) Did poorly on math placement test
2) BURN THE COLLEGE TO THE GROUND!

This sequence gave me the impression that the cause of your hostility towards the college was due to your poor score on the placement test.


----------



## .95596

When your co-worker at uni leaves early, your boss doesn't notice, and the co-worker still gets paid the same amount you do even though they did diddly-squat...










*THANK GOD* I start my Graduate Research Assistant position next term so I can quit my current job and get a tuition waiver with my research position !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcmuffinme

Trying to blend in when everyone else is chatting with each other before class. Pretend study stealth mode.


----------



## .95596

When you are applying for a position on campus in the Study Abroad Office and apparently your experience: being on two study abroads at uni, living abroad for most of your childhood, and being to over 15 countries is considered less qualified than an international student who has never studied abroad and has lived her life in one foreign country all her life...(Plus, she has never held a job in her life.)

Then they contact you and blatantly say that you were less qualified than she, the other applicant, and that they chose to hire her even though she has never had experience with study abroad....










And after this, your ump-teenth job rejection at uni, and after being told that you are useless and unqualified (even though you aren't):










(_^ Dripping with sarcasm...._)


----------



## .95596

When you email a student or professors and they respond using an ellipsis in their response email, and you don't know if their use of it connotates something negative like "Oh, you're stupid for asking me such a question in an email" or "I didn't understand your email."

In response to that perplexing use of an ellipsis, you're like:


----------



## mcmuffinme

Look at your syllabus, and see 20% of your grade is class participation.


----------



## .95596

mcmuffinme said:


> Look at your syllabus, and see 20% of your grade is class participation.


Geez Louise, that's a hefty portion of one's grade!


----------



## mcmuffinme

shyguy1990 said:


> Geez Louise, that's a hefty portion of one's grade!


Right? It's my course on sexualities so I feel even more uncomfortable talking in class because of the subject matter, lol. It's ridiculous!


----------



## lisbeth

Everyone being knee deep in everybody's business


----------



## Puppet Master

Raeden said:


> I extrapolated that meaning due to the fact that your story was told in this sequence:
> 
> 1) Did poorly on math placement test
> 2) BURN THE COLLEGE TO THE GROUND!
> 
> This sequence gave me the impression that the cause of your hostility towards the college was due to your poor score on the placement test.


Nah though I was pissed at myself and I am irritated with the college for other reasons but fact is I'm sure I'll be irritated before, while, and after I go there for one reason or another.:blank


----------



## lisbeth

When your contact hours drop, and they were low enough to start with.

That one flatmate who keeps trying to stir trouble with everyone.


----------



## lisbeth

When you realise you might as well be doing your degree at the Open University given the amount of tuition you get.


----------



## ev29

COMIC SANS font in lectures!!!! Don't know why it drives me insane hahaha. And the dark blue backgrounds in slides with the yellow font. SO annoying!! :b

Mature age students treating me like I'm 5 years old :b

My friends being vampires and never wanting to sit outside on the grass in the sun...


----------



## Gavroche

The intelligentsia of western civilization is getting on my nerves with their sanctimonious formalism when it comes to structuring a bibliography! I've had enough of their needlessly complex methods and their hanging indent fetishism!


----------



## mcmuffinme

When a really tall person sits directly in my line of vision in front of the teacher's power point slides. Tall, broad shouldered dudes should sit in the back, lol.


----------



## lisbeth

mcmuffinme said:


> When a really tall person sits directly in my line of vision in front of the teacher's power point slides. Tall, broad shouldered dudes should sit in the back, lol.


YES. And people with really big hair.


----------



## .95596

When students don't have good hygiene and either smell foul or have bad breath and sit near you in lecture or try to talk to you...


----------



## .95596

Nothing like coming back to your flat to see that some drunk student, from the party across the hall, has gotten sick in the hallway right outside your door and has left the mess all there, how nice...


----------



## mcmuffinme

Coming home from class after getting no sleep the previous night.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

mcmuffinme said:


> Coming home from class after getting no sleep the previous night.


 Haha I just watched that episode yesterday 

End of term essay deadlines= stress eating. I'm really bad for that.


----------



## Alkalinity

Getting ready to go to bed when you realize you have a paper due tomorrow..


----------



## Autumn26

Finally finishing your last paper of the semester.


----------



## .95596

Thinking that you have made "friends" in your Masters programme and they end up being just as bad as the rest of the flaky, fake friends that you have previously had...


----------



## .95596

When you complete a group project all on your own, as usual, and your group members get the same grade as you even though you explicitly told the professor in email and peer evaluation forms that your group members did absolutely nothing!


----------



## .95596

When students/professors try to guess your race/ethnicity and then proceed to ask you obnoxious subsequent questions when your ethnicity doesn't match up correctly with their pre-determined guess about your race.

_Dialogue:

What are you?
Where are you from?
What country were you born in?
What are your parents?
How did you parents meet?_

First off:









And secondly:


----------



## .95596

When "friends" at uni conveniently leave you out and 'forget' about you when they hang out or meet up. Then they later say that they meant to invite you...


----------



## .95596

When your mobile text alert goes off and for a brief moment of bliss you think that it is someone at uni asking if you to hang out; yet, it turns out that it is just a text alert notifying you that your textbooks are arriving soon...


----------



## .95596

When you are altruistic and go out of your way to assist other students and they never reciprocate or show any gratitude...


----------



## .95596

When students don't respect your personal space and when they can't understand that you need alone time to wind down and relax...how hard is that to comprehend?


----------



## .95596

failoutboy said:


> When people don't get their laundry promptly and leave it in the machine so other people can't do their laundry.


I hate that! It's the worst. I usually just take out their laundry and dump it elsewhere, like on top of another machine.



failoutboy said:


> As long as nobody is looking, I like to overstretch the elastic of their underwear and then throw it back in.:evil


Nice, I wish I could've done that in undergrad, but there were cameras in the laundry room and I don't like touching other peoples' drawers. Especially with VD running rampant throughout many universities.


----------



## .95596

People ringing up your mobile just to ask about assignments, exams, etc. and they won't respect your need for some downtime...

You feel like:



And you're just like:


But it really won't go away since you might see them later at uni...


----------



## .95596

When it is difficult to get around on campus due to the hordes of people going every which way...


----------



## .95596

When professors/students can't take responsibility for the errors of their own actions and never apologize, or worse yet place the blame on an innocent individual instead...

(Honestly, we are all adults. Why do some people act like such childish idiots?)


----------



## .95596

When other students converse with you only to ask for copies of assignments and other things you have completed. They will never treat you as a human with worth who deserves even a modicum of respect...


----------



## .95596

When students get personally offended by your need to be alone and can't seem to conceptualize that keeping to oneself and being reserved is an acceptable activity.

(Not all of us are extroverts or constantly need to be the centre of attention. I really don't get why some students get offended if someone feels the need to be alone).

If I want to be alone, then so be it. Sorry if your narcissistic self is hurt by my wanting to be left alone for a bit....geez...


----------



## Silent Witness

When interactions with others at university harden you and make you suspicious of others' intentions:


----------



## Silent Witness

When people at uni fail to send proper emails


----------



## Rixy




----------



## Silent Witness

I pretty much feel like murdering everyone at uni now. I just get fed up with insensitive and selfish pricks.


----------



## Kekai

shyguy1990 said:


> When it is difficult to get around on campus due to the hordes of people going every which way...


----------



## Kekai

shyguy1990 said:


> When it is difficult to get around on campus due to the hordes of people going every which way...












(Couldn't post on wall)


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

people smoking on campus
cigarettes on campus floors
filthy restrooms
crowded halls
people blocking my path


----------

